# "All WCA Events Completion" Club



## okayama (Jan 3, 2013)

One of my goals was to set records in all 19 events, and I achieved it in 2011.
When I wrote my post in the Accomplishment Thread, I also investigated who have achieved it at that moment.
Now it may be a good time to update the lists on Dec. 31, 2012 (i.e., including magic & master magic).
I would like to share the lists here. 
(***** You can see the current lists here: http://wcadb.net/awecc.php *****)

People who achieved all single and average records (and days needed to complete the set):
1. Daniel Sheppard (309 days *WR*)
2. Jibo Zhao (1y 230d *AsR*) _New!_
3. Yan Xuan (1y 279d)
4. Jan Bentlage (1y 329d) _New!_
5. Bence Barát, Sébastien Auroux (1y 343d)
7. Yunqi Ouyang (2y 47d)
8. Tomoaki Okayama (2y 137d)
9. Simon Westlund (2y 139d)
10. Mike Hughey (2y 256d *NAR*)
11. Péter Trombitás (2y 314d)
12. Maarten Smit (3y 110d) _New!_
13. Henrik Buus Aagaard (3y 306d)
14. Yuhei Takagi (3y 325d) _New!_
15. Qirun Zhong (4y 55d) _New!_
16. Timothy Sun (5y 63d) _New!_

And list for all single records:
1. Daniel Sheppard (309 days *WR*)
2. Jibo Zhao (1y 230d *AsR*) _New!_
3. Maarten Smit (1y 245d)
4. Yan Xuan (1y 279d)
5. Mike Hughey (1y 286d *NAR*)
6. Jan Bentlage (1y 329d) _New!_
7. Tomoaki Okayama (1y 334d)
8. Bence Barát, Sébastien Auroux (1y 343d)
10. Yunqi Ouyang (2y 47d)
11. Simon Westlund (2y 139d)
12. Cornelius Dieckmann (2y 230d) _New!_
13. Péter Trombitás (2y 314d)
14. Henrik Buus Aagaard (3y 306d)
15. Yuhei Takagi (3y 325d) _New!_
16. Qirun Zhong (4y 55d) _New!_
17. Kai Jiptner (4y 80d)
18. Sanae Koseki (4y 143d) _New!_
19. Timothy Sun (5y 63d) _New!_
20. Nick Vu (5y 71d) _New!_
21. Anthony Hsu (7y 82d) _New!_

FYI, people who achieved the records of 18 events (and the lacking event):

Jonathan Cookmeyer (3x3 feet)
Clément Gallet (3x3 feet)
Stefan Pochmann (3x3 feet)
Jakob Kogler (3x3 feet)
Chester Lian (3x3 feet)
Feliks Zemdegs (3x3 feet)
Tim Reynolds (3x3 feet)
Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam (square-1)
Riadi Arsandi (square-1)
Bernett Orlando (clock)
Vincent Hartanto Utomo (7x7)
John Brechon (5x5 blindfolded)
Viktor Elinder (5x5 blindfolded)
Baiqiang Dong (5x5 blindfolded)
Milán Baticz (5x5 blindfolded)
Gunnar Krig (5x5 blindfolded)
Dan Cohen  (5x5 blindfolded)
Hong Zhang (5x5 blindfolded)
James Molloy (5x5 blindfolded)
Mariano D'Imperio (5x5 blindfolded)
Lucas Garron (5x5 blindfolded)
Hampus Hansson (5x5 blindfolded)
Marco Rota (5x5 blindfolded)
Erik Akkersdijk (5x5 blindfolded)
Frank Severinsen (5x5 blindfolded)

NB: François Courtès also completed the all records except magic and master magic (i.e., all the current official events).
Currently he is only such a person. All other persons who completed the current offical 17 events also have the records
of magic & master magic.

If you find any mistake, or a person to be added to the lists, please let me know.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Who have already completed all the WCA events?*

Good job
My goal is become the next person to set record in all 19 events 
Now ,it is 12/19 

Edit:I am learning BLD now,I wish I can join the CLUB before graduate from university(now I am grade 2 and it have over 2 years to complete my goal),go go go!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2013)

All-but-feet are the best.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 3, 2013)

It has been one of my long-term speedcubing goals to make it onto the single records list. After I achieve that, I will probably try for average but I am slow at big cubes and usually don't make the combined limit.

Edit: Currently I am missing:

-Megaminx average
-6x6 average
-7x7 average
-5x5 BLD
-Multi-BLD

2 events away from being on the single record list and 5 away from the average list 

As of 1/3/13


Spoiler



-3x3 WF average
-Megaminx Single, average
-6x6 average
-7x7 average
-4x4 BLD
-5x5 BLD
-Multi-BLD 

4 events away from being on the single record list and 8 away from average list.


----------



## tim (Jan 3, 2013)

Stefan said:


> All-but-feet are the best.



All-but-magic-and-master-magic > All-but-feet. So, hats off to Mr. Courtès!

I'm still missing Square-1 and both Magic events to make it on the list...


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 3, 2013)

I need to learn clock and 5x5 blind (and 4bld I suppose), then compete in:
megaminx
4bld
5bld
mbld
clock
6x6
7x7
wf
fmc
square1

Then I've done it too!

EDIT: This shouldn't count magics.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> EDIT: This shouldn't count magics.



The lists are specifically at the end of the magic era, so you're wrong. Ask for lists without magics *in addition* if you desire.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 3, 2013)

Stefan said:


> The lists are specifically at the end of the magic era, so you're wrong. Ask for lists without magics *in addition* if you desire.



The list without magics is the main list and Francois.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yay, still 'winning' 
How about a list for people who have done all 5 single solve events? i.e. the complement of the average list


----------



## CHJ (Jan 3, 2013)

all I need for singles is a feet solve, a 4BLD and a 5BLD then I could possibly be the second person to get all events in under a year, as for avgs, no way


----------



## tx789 (Jan 3, 2013)

Only events I have left are all BLD, 6x6, 7x7, feet, fmc I think (I have only been to 2 comps)


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> The list without magics is the main list and Francois.



Huh? What main list? The only times the OP even mentioned magics was to say that they're included, and about Francois.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 3, 2013)

*Lists of those who have already competed in all the WCA events*

Sq-1,6x6,mega,feet,5BLD left for single.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 3, 2013)

eh, Feet 4bld and 5bld left for me. Should get all of those done this year. Feet I will do at next comp, then 4bld at next possible one, and maybe 5bld aswell. It's hard :/


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 3, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Only events I have left are all BLD, 6x6, 7x7, feet, fmc I think (I have only been to 2 comps)


You've competed in 4bld and 5bld but not 3bld? Or were you counting all 3 events in one bracket, making the number of events you're missing seem smaller?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 3, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> You've competed in 4bld and 5bld but not 3bld? Or were you counting all 3 events in one bracket, making the number of events you're missing seem smaller?



He said "all BLD" in which I assume he meant all BLD events.

Just got my first 5bld success, looks like I could possibly finish this at my next 2 comps and get 2nd on the list 

(lol 5bld, yah right)


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 3, 2013)

feet, mega avg, 4bld, 5bld, multibld, 6x6 and 7x7, and fmc. I should have done fmc at hackley lol.


----------



## okayama (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm glad if this list motivates you all. 



Stefan said:


> ThomasJE said:
> 
> 
> > The list without magics is the main list and Francois.
> ...


As far as I investigated, ThomasJE is right. François is the only person who achieved all events
except magic and master magic. And in short, all other persons who achieved such 17 events 
surely have records of magic & master magic, and therefore they are included in the top two lists.
I added the description. Sorry for my lack of explanation.

Of course, the lists without magic/master magic are meaningful because my lists do not calculate
the days needed to complete such 17 events. But I'd like to leave it to anyone else...



kinch2002 said:


> Yay, still 'winning'
> How about a list for people who have done all 5 single solve events? i.e. the complement of the average list


3BLD, FMC, 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD? OK, here is (and the number of completed events):


Daniel Sheppard (19)
Mike Hughey (19)
Kai Jiptner (19)
Yuhei Takagi (19)
Simon Westlund (19)
Qirun Zhong (19)
Yan Xuan (19)
Jibo Zhao (19)
Timothy Sun (19)
Jan Bentlage (19)
Yunqi Ouyang (19)
Péter Trombitás (19)
Cornelius Dieckmann (19)
Anthony Hsu (19)
Bence Barát (19)
Tomoaki Okayama (19)
Nick Vu (19)
Sébastien Auroux (19)
Maarten Smit (19)
Henrik Buus Aagaard (19)
Sanae Koseki (19)
Jakob Kogler (18)
Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam (18)
Chester Lian (18)
Feliks Zemdegs (18)
Tim Reynolds (18)
Vincent Hartanto Utomo (18)
Jonathan Cookmeyer (18)
Clément Gallet (18)
Bernett Orlando (18)
Riadi Arsandi (18)
Stefan Pochmann (18)
Marcin Zalewski (17)
Matteo Colombo (17)
François Courtès (17)
Arvid Skarrie (17)
Tim Habermaas (16)
Lars Vennike Nielsson (16)
Dennis Strehlau (16)
Ville Seppänen (15)
István Kocza (15)
Adam Lärkeryd (15)
Henrik Olsson (15)
Oleg Gritsenko (14)
Aldo Feandri (14)
Dmitry Karyakin (13)
Dan Sarnelli (13)
Marcell Endrey (10)
Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas (10)
Fabrizio Cirnigliaro (9)
And persons who succeeded at 5x5 blindfolded but did not complete all 5 events yet (and the lack event):

Zhizhe Liang (3x3 fmc)
Chris Hardwick (3x3 multi blind)
Zane Carney (3x3 fmc)
Rafał Guzewicz (3x3 fmc)
Aan Candra Nugroho (3x3 fmc)
Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (3x3 fmc, 3x3 multi blind)
Mats Bergsten (3x3 fmc)
Tomoki Kubo (3x3 fmc)
Ryosuke Mondo (3x3 fmc)
Didiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma (3x3 fmc)
Jinghui Suo (3x3 fmc)
Daniel Beyer (3x3 fmc, 3x3 multi blind)
Matthew Sheerin (3x3 fmc)
Fakhri Raihaan (3x3 fmc)
Mao-de Hsieh (3x3 fmc)
Roman Strakhov (3x3 fmc, 3x3 multi blind)
Wicaksono Adi (3x3 fmc)
Michelle Nataniel Yugie (3x3 fmc)
Stefanus Anggara (3x3 fmc)
Habibi (3x3 fmc)


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 13, 2013)

This has been a goal of mine for almost 2 years. Finished my singles at US Nats 2012. Finished my last average (7x7) today at Cube Kingdom 2013! I was hoping to get it before the new year (when magic & master magic were still official), but still excited and proud of myself XD


----------



## okayama (Jan 14, 2013)

nickvu2 said:


> This has been a goal of mine for almost 2 years. Finished my singles at US Nats 2012. Finished my last average (7x7) today at Cube Kingdom 2013! I was hoping to get it before the new year (when magic & master magic were still official), but still excited and proud of myself XD


Congratulations.  Welcome to the club.
The record that I lastly set was 7x7 average, the same as you.
Maybe, for most of the members, that was 5x5 blindfolded.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks! I enjoyed that stats for days it took to accomplish. Might be cool to look at the number of comps it took as well.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh look it's me, I need to do 5BLD and Feet average. Feet average I will get at the next competition, 5BLD, meh.


----------



## Henrik (Jan 16, 2013)

As far as I remember I was the 2nd in the world and the first European to do so. Did it with my 5x5BLD success. 
Mike was 3rd do to lack of feet avg (mean of 3) 

I do not remember the name of the first person to get all 19.

EDIT
Yunqi Ouyang was first !


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 16, 2013)

I just realised, if I'd have competed in feet in Norwegian Open 2012, I would have had the world record for fastest to get all averages (There were no cutoffs).

It would have been about 200 days.


----------



## Escher (Jan 16, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> I just realised, if I'd have competed in feet in Norwegian Open 2012, I would have had the world record for fastest to get all averages (There were no cutoffs).
> 
> It would have been about 200 days.



You already realised this once before, I'm pretty sure


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2013)

Henrik said:


> As far as I remember I was the 2nd in the world and the first European to do so. Did it with my 5x5BLD success.
> Mike was 3rd do to lack of feet avg (mean of 3)
> 
> I do not remember the name of the first person to get all 19.
> ...



This is correct for all averages plus all singles, but I was the first to get all the singles. 

I liked to say I was the first to have a successful solve in all 19 events.


----------



## okayama (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm also interested in the order when accomplished, so I investigated it.

(Single+Average)

Yunqi Ouyang (Jan 31, 2010)
Henrik Buus Aagaard (Feb 21, 2010)
Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2010)
Sébastien Auroux (Mar 28, 2010)
Bence Barát (Aug 1, 2010)
Daniel Sheppard (Sep 12, 2010)
Simon Westlund (Jan 23, 2011)
Yan Xuan (May 15, 2011)
Péter Trombitás (Sep 4, 2011)
Tomoaki Okayama (Nov 5, 2011)
Jan Bentlage (Dec 11, 2011)
Jibo Zhao (Dec 25, 2011)
Maarten Smit (Mar 4, 2012)
Yuhei Takagi (Mar 25, 2012)
Timothy Sun (Aug 18, 2012)
Qirun Zhong (Nov 25, 2012)
Nick Vu (Jan 12, 2013) _New!_

(Single)

Mike Hughey (Mar 29, 2009) _Wow!_
Yunqi Ouyang (Jan 31, 2010)
Henrik Buus Aagaard (Feb 21, 2010)
Sébastien Auroux (Mar 28, 2010)
Maarten Smit (Jul 18, 2010)
Bence Barát (Aug 1, 2010)
Daniel Sheppard (Sep 12, 2010)
Simon Westlund (Jan 23, 2011)
Yan Xuan (May 15, 2011)
Tomoaki Okayama (May 21, 2011)
Kai Jiptner (Jul 17, 2011)
Péter Trombitás (Sep 4, 2011)
Jan Bentlage (Dec 11, 2011)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Dec 11, 2011)
Jibo Zhao (Dec 25, 2011)
Yuhei Takagi (Mar 25, 2012)
Nick Vu (Aug 5, 2012)
Anthony Hsu (Aug 18, 2012)
Timothy Sun (Aug 18, 2012)
Sanae Koseki (Aug 19, 2012)
Qirun Zhong (Nov 25, 2012)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 19, 2013)

I was pretty slow at getting that 5BLD.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 24, 2013)

I find all of this really interesting. At Dixon Winter 2013 (1/19), I finished my last Average which was 7x7. The only Singles I need left are 4x4BLD, 5x5BLD and MultiBLD. I have had 1 competition with 4x4BLD and 5x5BLD but none for MultiBLD so it would be impossible for me to have it by now. My first competition was on October 29th, 2011 so I hope to get all singles at Worlds 2013. That would put me at 1year 274days. So far in my practicing my 4x4BLD PB is 20:27.89 (will beat that soon) and MultiBLD PB is 5/5. I have attempted 5x5BLD 3 times but with no success, and usually they take 45-50min.


----------



## CHJ (Apr 9, 2013)

for single solves, I now only need my 5BLD, im not sure whether that moves me to the 18 event list?


----------



## Olenik (Apr 9, 2013)

Im so close right now, sadly i failed 5BLD at Danish Open and Norwegian Championships.
If i had managed that, it would had been sub-2 years, dammit.


----------



## CHJ (Apr 9, 2013)

Olenik said:


> Im so close right now, sadly i failed 5BLD at Danish Open and Norwegian Championships.
> If i had managed that, it would had been sub-2 years, dammit.



I feel you bro, although avg's was too hard back then, for singles at my last comp if I had my 5BLD I would've been at 318 days


----------



## Olenik (Apr 9, 2013)

CHJ said:


> I feel you bro, although avg's was too hard back then, for singles at my last comp if I had my 5BLD I would've been at 318 days



I know, but here in Norway we have very lax cutoffs, so taking all averages is a cakewalk. Also i should already taken my 5BLD in Sweden last year, that was close >.<


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 10, 2013)

How do you get a WCA Profile?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Lists of those who have already competed in all the WCA events*



CuberCat said:


> How do you get a WCA Profile?



You attend a WCA comp

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## okayama (May 13, 2013)

Great to see persons who still tried to complete all the events.
If you want to add yourself to the list, of course that's fine!
But I beg a favor of you: please investigate all those people
at the moment (not only you), and post the updated-list here.


----------



## hubingjushi (May 14, 2013)

*Congratulation! The 20th "Grand Slam" title cuber !*

Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨), from China, 
recently finished his last 2 ofiicial events ( 5x5 blindfolded and 3x3 multi blind ) on the competition NUAA 2013

Became the 20th man around the world,also the 5th in China who finished all 17 official events 
congratulation!

Rubik's Cube12.26 14.16 

4x4 Cube 49.81 55.64 

5x5 Cube 1:23.26 1:28.34 

2x2 Cube 3.27 5.34 

3x3 blindfolded 2:00.47 

3x3 one-handed 16.70 22.91 

3x3 fewest moves 37 

3x3 with feet 2:41.90 3:08.23 

Megaminx 2:08.55 2:28.49 

Pyraminx 5.66 9.31 

Square-1 17.65 24.95 

Rubik's Clock 21.46 24.21 

6x6 Cube 2:21.71 2:47.45 

7x7 Cube 4:17.61 4:45.52 

4x4 blindfolded 8:03.57 

5x5 blindfolded 15:29.00 

3x3 multi blind 1/2 8:26


----------



## Jakube (Jul 14, 2013)

I (almost) part of the list. 

This weekend, at Czech Open, I competed in every event and every round. I got an single in all events (including all BLD-events) and an average in all events except feet. On my last feet solve, i accidentally twisted a corner. After 3 minutes i finally corrected it by popping an edge and the misorriented corner, and put the cube back together. I was so happy, when the solve was over, I accidentally reset while stopping the timer. ARGHHH!!!! Now I have to do feet again...


----------



## okayama (Jul 14, 2013)

Jakube said:


> I (almost) part of the list.
> 
> This weekend, at Czech Open, I competed in every event and every round. I got an single in all events (including all BLD-events) and an average in all events except feet. On my last feet solve, i accidentally twisted a corner. After 3 minutes i finally corrected it by popping an edge and the misorriented corner, and put the cube back together. I was so happy, when the solve was over, I accidentally reset while stopping the timer. ARGHHH!!!! Now I have to do feet again...


What a pity! It's like a story in a movie...
Hope you will join us next time!

I think some of other competitors also have a story until completion of all records.
If you have, please post it, which should be interesting.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2013)

Almost there! My first 5BLD attempt last weekend was off by 4 pieces


----------



## Skullush (Jul 15, 2013)

I completed this in April when I competed in 3x3 with feet at Cornell Spring 2013


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 15, 2013)

What do you mean like single record list? Like top 100?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 15, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> What do you mean like single record list? Like top 100?



As in that you've competed in every event.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh okay. It will be at least a year before I do 4BLD and at least 2 before I do 5BLD xD I wish magic was still an event):


----------



## okayama (Jul 15, 2013)

Skullush said:


> I completed this in April when I competed in 3x3 with feet at Cornell Spring 2013


Congrats! 
and I noticed that that was your 500th post.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2013)

okayama said:


> I think some of other competitors also have a story until completion of all records.



When I became the first person to ever have a successful solve in all events, I almost became the first person to ever have successful averages in all events too. I messed up feet similarly to Jakube; no twisted corner, but when I stopped the timer, I hit the reset button. So sad.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jul 15, 2013)

Did I get removed from the single+average list?


----------



## okayama (Jul 15, 2013)

nickvu2 said:


> Did I get removed from the single+average list?


Listed here. 

The list in the first post was investigated at the end term of magic/mastermagic events,
so that will not be updated. However, if you create an updated-list and write it in this thread,
I will edit the first post in order to make a pointer to your post as a "current list."
See also my post.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 15, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Oh okay. It will be at least a year before I do 4BLD and at least 2 before I do 5BLD xD I wish magic was still an event):



kindof off topic but you do not have a 0.67 magic single if you average 1.73.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 15, 2013)

I finished all averages at Nationals 2012, where I got a feet average on August 4th, 2012. My first competition was on February 12, 2011. If anyone wants to calculate the days, that'd be cool.

EDIT: So I guess I missed everything and we're not doing average anymore. Nevermind then.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jul 15, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> I finished all averages at Nationals 2012, where I got a feet average on August 4th, 2012. My first competition was on February 12, 2011. If anyone wants to calculate the days, that'd be cool.
> 
> EDIT: So I guess I missed everything and we're not doing average anymore. Nevermind then.



If we were doing Average. That would include probably up to 100+ at least on that list. 

I hope to be on this list after Worlds if I get a 4x4BLD, 5x5BLD and MultiBLD success.  And NAR for it! Sorry Mike.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 15, 2013)

Jakube said:


> After 3 minutes i finally corrected it by popping an edge and the misorriented corner, and put the cube back together.



Would it not have been easier to just rotate the corner in place?


----------



## Jakube (Jul 15, 2013)

Of course I tried twisting the corner, but that doesn't really work on my cube. While trying, the cube popped .


----------



## mande (Jul 15, 2013)

So I'm attempting to be the first Indian on this list...hopefully I will be there by this weekend (feet, clock 6x6 and 7x7 remain)

EDIT: I mean only the current 17 events, I don't have official magics solves.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 15, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Would it not have been easier to just rotate the corner in place?



Remember, this is feet we're talking about.


----------



## EMI (Jul 15, 2013)

I have never done magic or mmagic, will I never be on the list therefore?  So far no feet average, clock average, 5bld single.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Remember, this is feet we're talking about.



I managed a feet corner twist fix at home, rotating it in place, a few weeks ago (week 25) for the weekly competition. I actually got a 2:24 on that one!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 15, 2013)

EMI said:


> I have never done magic or mmagic, will I never be on the list therefore?  So far no feet average, clock average, 5bld single.



of course you would be on the list


----------



## nccube (Jul 15, 2013)

Now I'm only missing 4BLD and 5BLD... I hope I can learn how to do them before the summer's over.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 1, 2013)

After the WC 2013, I have completed a single solve for every event. The averages are what is hard for me. I still need Megaminx, 6x6, and 7x7 averages to complete.


----------



## okayama (Aug 1, 2013)

Mikel said:


> After the WC 2013, I have completed a single solve for every event. The averages are what is hard for me. I still need Megaminx, 6x6, and 7x7 averages to complete.



Well done, and keep it up for averages!


----------



## hubingjushi (Aug 1, 2013)

So I HAVE post Chunyu Zhang 2(张春雨) which had completed all events in this thread for over 2 months, why I still cannot see his name?
Beside, after Hefei Open 2013, Jiawen Wu(吴嘉文) also completed all of them. Please update it.


----------



## okayama (Aug 1, 2013)

hubingjushi said:


> So I HAVE post Chunyu Zhang 2(张春雨) which had completed all events in this thread for over 2 months, why I still cannot see his name?
> Beside, after Hefei Open 2013, Jiawen Wu(吴嘉文) also completed all of them. Please update it.


See my post.
If you create the updated-list (not only the two persons, but also current all persons),
I will edit the first post and make the link to your post.
Thanks in advance for your co-operation.

Anyway, congrats to Chunyu and Jiawen, and welcome to the club!


----------



## mande (Aug 2, 2013)

Si I finished all singles in my last comp, but I'm missing averages for 6x6, 7x7, and clock


----------



## okayama (Aug 2, 2013)

mande said:


> Si I finished all singles in my last comp, but I'm missing averages for 6x6, 7x7, and clock



Congrats, and keep going! 
Hmm, it seems I should update the list by myself... maybe during this month. Just wait till I do.


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Aug 10, 2013)

I completed 5x5BLD on BeijingSummer2013 today, and join the 19-event-club now.


----------



## okayama (Aug 17, 2013)

Lists updated. (Sep. 17, 2013)
Congrats to the newcomers, welcome to the club!

People who achieved all single and average records (and days needed to complete the set):

 Daniel Sheppard (309 days *WR*)
 Jibo Zhao (1y 230d *AsR*)
 Yan Xuan (1y 279d)
 Chunyu Zhang 2 (1y 300d) _New!_
 Jan Bentlage (1y 329d)
 Bence Barát (1y 343d)
 Sébastien Auroux (1y 343d)
 Corey Sakowski (2y 46d *NAR*) _New!_
 Yunqi Ouyang (2y 47d)
 Tomoaki Okayama (2y 137d)
 Simon Westlund (2y 139d)
 Mike Hughey (2y 256d)
 Péter Trombitás (2y 314d)
 Maarten Smit (3y 110d)
 Henrik Buus Aagaard (3y 306d)
 Yuhei Takagi (3y 325d)
 Qirun Zhong (4y 55d)
 Hong Zhang (4y 282d) _New!_
 Timothy Sun (5y 63d)
 Nick Vu (5y 231d) _New!_

And list for all single records:

 Daniel Sheppard (309 days *WR*)
 Jibo Zhao (1y 230d *AsR*)
 Maarten Smit (1y 245d)
 Yan Xuan (1y 279d)
 Mike Hughey (1y 286d *NAR*)
 Chunyu Zhang 2 (1y 300d) _New!_
 Jan Bentlage (1y 329d)
 Tomoaki Okayama (1y 334d)
 Bence Barát (1y 343d)
 Sébastien Auroux (1y 343d)
 Jakob Kogler (1y 364d) _New!_
 Corey Sakowski (2y 46d) _New!_
 Yunqi Ouyang (2y 47d)
 Brandon Mikel (2y 73d) _New!_
 Simon Westlund (2y 139d)
 Cornelius Dieckmann (2y 230d)
 Péter Trombitás (2y 314d)
 Henrik Buus Aagaard (3y 306d)
 Yuhei Takagi (3y 325d)
 Qirun Zhong (4y 55d)
 Kai Jiptner (4y 80d)
 Sanae Koseki (4y 143d)
 Hong Zhang (4y 282d) _New!_
 Timothy Sun (5y 63d)
 Nick Vu (5y 71d)
 Anthony Hsu (7y 82d)

List for all single and average records without magic/mastermagic:

 Jiawen Wu (3y 171d) _New!_
 François Courtès (4y 74d)

And list for all single records without magic/mastermagic

 Jiawen Wu (3y 171d) _New!_
 François Courtès (4y 74d)
 Nikhil Mande (4y 290d) _New!_


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 17, 2013)

I think you should completely discount magics in my opinion, since they are of course no longer an event.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 17, 2013)

I got MultiBLD and 4x4BLD at Worlds. Now missing 5x5BLD :'( 

Congrats to Corey SAKOWSKI for NAR.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 17, 2013)

For everyone looking to get that elusive 5BLD result: good luck!


----------



## ottozing (Aug 17, 2013)

I should consider going for the Australian record for this since I don't think any other Aussie will do feet anytime soon  Shame I can't BLD worth a crap XD


----------



## Mikel (Aug 17, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I should consider going for the Australian record for this since I don't think any other Aussie will do feet anytime soon  Shame I can't BLD worth a crap XD



GOGOGO ??? For me the BLD's were the easiest


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mikel said:


> GOGOGO ??? For me the BLD's were the easiest


I agree. Shame I couldn't figure out how to solve magic for over 300 days


----------



## Iggy (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm hoping to be on this list soon. Right now I have feet, FMC, 4BLD, 5BLD, MultiBLD and 7x7 to compete in.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 18, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I should consider going for the Australian record for this since I don't think any other Aussie will do feet anytime soon  Shame I can't BLD worth a crap XD


I have solved 4bld and done multi (not in comp), and theoretically I could do 5bld but due to my lazy method it'd be a waste of time.Go for it Jayden, if you want some advice on an easy 4/5bld method ask me.


----------



## EMI (Nov 11, 2013)

I finally competed in all (single) events except magic/ master magic! (Well, actually already competed in 5bld before, but this time also succeeded)

For averages I am only missing Feet and Clock.


----------



## Username (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm only missing 5BLD (I think)

Too bad we never have that.


----------



## okayama (Nov 11, 2013)

EMI said:


> I finally competed in all (single) events except magic/ master magic! (Well, actually already competed in 5bld before, but this time also succeeded)
> 
> For averages I am only missing Feet and Clock.


Well done, welcome to this club!
And go for the missing averages!


----------



## tx789 (Nov 11, 2013)

At New Zealand nationals I may complete averages. Probably not though


----------



## EMI (Nov 11, 2013)

okayama said:


> Well done, welcome to this club!
> And go for the missing averages!



Thank you!


----------



## Riley (Nov 11, 2013)

I just need 5BLD. If I get on, I'll take the lowest spot.  It's been 6 years, 2 months, and 15 days since I first competed.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 11, 2013)

> FYI, people who achieved the records of 18 events (and the lack event):



I'm certain you know this, but this section is outdated.


----------



## Jakube (Dec 3, 2013)

Finally I'm part of this list. I completed all events last weekend at the Hungarian Open 2013. This only one missing was feet avg (after my timer fail in summer).


----------



## okayama (Jan 1, 2014)

Lists updated. (Dec. 31, 2013)
Merged the lists even if either magic/mastermagic is missing (* is added to days if missing).
This is the final version until 2013, and will be meaningless from 2014 because of the new event: Skewb.
We have to reset the lists and reconsider how to rank.

Anyway, congrats to people who get listed here, and let us go for Skewb!

People who achieved all single and average records (and days needed to complete the set):

 Daniel Sheppard (309 days *WR*)
 Jibo Zhao (1y 230d *AsR*)
 Yan Xuan (1y 279d)
 Chunyu Zhang 2 (1y 300d)
 Jan Bentlage (1y 329d)
 Bence Barát (1y 343d)
 Sébastien Auroux (1y 343d)
 Corey Sakowski (2y 46d *NAR*)
 Yunqi Ouyang (2y 47d)
 Tomoaki Okayama (2y 137d)
 Simon Westlund (2y 139d)
 Jakob Kogler (2y 139d) _New!_
 Jianyu Que (2y 159d) _New!_
 Mike Hughey (2y 256d)
 Péter Trombitás (2y 314d)
 Maarten Smit (3y 110d)
 Jiawen Wu (3y 171d*)
 John Brechon (3y 304d) _New!_
 Henrik Buus Aagaard (3y 306d)
 Yuhei Takagi (3y 325d)
 Qirun Zhong (4y 55d)
 François Courtès (4y 74d*)
 Hong Zhang (4y 282d)
 Timothy Sun (5y 63d)
 Nick Vu (5y 231d)

And list for all single records:

 Daniel Sheppard (309 days *WR*)
 Andreas Pohl (1y 182d) _New!_
 Jibo Zhao (1y 230d *AsR*)
 Maarten Smit (1y 245d)
 Yan Xuan (1y 279d)
 Mike Hughey (1y 286d *NAR*)
 Chunyu Zhang 2 (1y 300d)
 Jan Bentlage (1y 329d)
 Tomoaki Okayama (1y 334d)
 Emanuel Rheinert (1y 335d*) _New!_
 Bence Barát (1y 343d)
 Sébastien Auroux (1y 343d)
 Jakob Kogler (1y 364d)
 Corey Sakowski (2y 46d)
 Yunqi Ouyang (2y 47d)
 Brandon Mikel (2y 73d)
 Maxim Chechnev (2y 138d) _New!_
 Simon Westlund (2y 139d)
 Jianyu Que (2y 159d) _New!_
 Cornelius Dieckmann (2y 230d)
 Péter Trombitás (2y 314d)
 Jiawen Wu (3y 171d*)
 John Brechon (3y 304d) _New!_
 Henrik Buus Aagaard (3y 306d)
 Yuhei Takagi (3y 325d)
 Qirun Zhong (4y 55d)
 François Courtès (4y 74d*)
 Kai Jiptner (4y 80d)
 Sanae Koseki (4y 143d)
 Hong Zhang (4y 282d)
 Nikhil Mande (4y 290d*)
 Timothy Sun (5y 63d)
 Nick Vu (5y 71d)
 Anthony Hsu (7y 82d)


----------



## okayama (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm also interested in the order when accomplished, so I investigated it.
FYI, the best average/single rank among 17 events is written (and red-colored if within the top ten),
which may mean his/her favorite event.

(Single+Average, the best average rank)

Yunqi Ouyang (Jan 31, 2010)
_3x3 with feet WR 38_
Henrik Buus Aagaard (Feb 21, 2010)
_3x3 with feet WR 9_
Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2010)
_3x3 with feet WR 180_
Sébastien Auroux (Mar 28, 2010)
_Rubik's Clock WR 20_
Bence Barát (Aug 1, 2010)
_7x7 Cube WR 2_
Daniel Sheppard (Sep 12, 2010)
_Rubik's Clock WR 8_
Simon Westlund (Jan 23, 2011)
_Megaminx WR 2_
Yan Xuan (May 15, 2011)
_3x3 with feet WR 102_
Péter Trombitás (Sep 4, 2011)
_3x3 with feet WR 213_
Tomoaki Okayama (Nov 5, 2011)
_3x3 with feet WR 233_
Jan Bentlage (Dec 11, 2011)
_3x3 with feet WR 59_
Jibo Zhao (Dec 25, 2011)
_7x7 Cube WR 264_
Maarten Smit (Mar 4, 2012)
_Rubik's Clock WR 5_
Yuhei Takagi (Mar 25, 2012)
_3x3 with feet WR 2_
 François Courtès (Jun 24, 2012*)
_Square-1 WR 92_
Timothy Sun (Aug 18, 2012)
_3x3 with feet WR 32_
Qirun Zhong (Nov 25, 2012)
_Square-1 WR 97_
Nick Vu (Jan 12, 2013)
_Rubik's Clock WR 377_
 Corey Sakowski (Apr 6, 2013)
_Pyraminx WR 91_
 Chunyu Zhang 2 (May 12, 2013)
_Square-1 WR 81_
 Jiawen Wu (Jul 28, 2013*)
_3x3 with feet WR 104_
 Hong Zhang (Aug 11, 2013)
_7x7 Cube WR 236_
 Jakob Kogler (Dec 1, 2013)
_6x6 Cube WR 74_
 John Brechon (Dec 7, 2013)
_7x7 Cube WR 12_
 Jianyu Que (Dec 22, 2013)
_3x3 with feet WR 158_

(Single, the best single rank)

Mike Hughey (Mar 29, 2009)
_5x5 blindfolded WR 15_
Yunqi Ouyang (Jan 31, 2010)
_3x3 with feet WR 40_
Henrik Buus Aagaard (Feb 21, 2010)
_3x3 with feet WR 4_
Sébastien Auroux (Mar 28, 2010)
_3x3 fewest moves WR 5_
Maarten Smit (Jul 18, 2010)
_Rubik's Clock WR 6_
Bence Barát (Aug 1, 2010)
_7x7 Cube WR 1_
Daniel Sheppard (Sep 12, 2010)
_5x5 blindfolded WR 3_
Simon Westlund (Jan 23, 2011)
_Megaminx WR 1_
Yan Xuan (May 15, 2011)
_5x5 blindfolded WR 51_
Tomoaki Okayama (May 21, 2011)
_3x3 fewest moves WR 1_
Kai Jiptner (Jul 17, 2011)
_3x3 multi blind WR 17_
Péter Trombitás (Sep 4, 2011)
_4x4 blindfolded WR 67_
Jan Bentlage (Dec 11, 2011)
_Square-1 WR 33_
Cornelius Dieckmann (Dec 11, 2011)
_Rubik's Cube WR 15_
Jibo Zhao (Dec 25, 2011)
_5x5 blindfolded WR 54_
Yuhei Takagi (Mar 25, 2012)
_3x3 with feet WR 3_
 François Courtès (Jun 24, 2012*)
_5x5 blindfolded WR 31_
Nick Vu (Aug 5, 2012)
_3x3 multi blind WR 35_
Anthony Hsu (Aug 18, 2012)
_3x3 fewest moves WR 54_
Timothy Sun (Aug 18, 2012)
_5x5 blindfolded WR 34_
Sanae Koseki (Aug 19, 2012)
_3x3 multi blind WR 78_
Qirun Zhong (Nov 25, 2012)
_5x5 blindfolded WR 50_
 Corey Sakowski (Apr 6, 2013)
_3x3 multi blind WR 26_
 Chunyu Zhang 2 (May 12, 2013)
_5x5 blindfolded WR 37_
 Jakob Kogler (Jul 14, 2013)
_5x5 blindfolded WR 12_
 Brandon Mikel (Jul 28, 2013)
_5x5 blindfolded WR 28_
 Nikhil Mande (Jul 21, 2013*)
_3x3 multi blind WR 28_
 Jiawen Wu (Jul 28, 2013*)
_5x5 blindfolded WR 56_
 Hong Zhang (Aug 11, 2013)
_5x5 blindfolded WR 77_
 Andreas Pohl (Nov 10, 2013)
_4x4 blindfolded & 5x5 blindfolded WR 16_
 Emanuel Rheinert (Nov 10, 2013)
_Square-1 WR 54_
 John Brechon (Dec 7, 2013)
_7x7 Cube WR 13_
 Maxim Chechnev (Dec 8, 2013)
_3x3 multi blind WR 24_
 Jianyu Que (Dec 22, 2013)
_5x5 blindfolded WR 65_


----------



## CHJ (Feb 25, 2014)

i now have everything not including FMC Mo3 as of my last comp, will that count now or do i have to cry a bit more?


----------



## okayama (Feb 25, 2014)

CHJ said:


> i now have everything not including FMC Mo3 as of my last comp, will that count now or do i have to cry a bit more?


Congrats, you're welcome to join this club, as a member who completes all single records!
I plan to update the lists at the end of March. You'll get listed there.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 25, 2014)

okayama said:


> Congrats, you're welcome to join this club, as a member who completes all single records!
> I plan to update the lists at the end of March. You'll get listed there.


I achieved this too at the same competition.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 26, 2014)

Chung Tze Yang completed all the single rankings last weekend after finally getting an official 5BLD success. He's the first Malaysian to do so :tu


----------



## okayama (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats to Evan and Chung! Well done!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 26, 2014)

ottozing said:


> I should consider going for the Australian record for this since I don't think any other Aussie will do feet anytime soon  Shame I can't BLD worth a crap XD



I'm coming Jay... I do feet... when I compete in an official comp I will smash the Oceanic record...


btw I suck at BLD too


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2014)

My only barriers would be feet and 5bld.

5bld is too hard, and I'm NOT competing in feet. I think I'll eventually join Stefan's club (all events except feet)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh come on mate, I told myself I wasn't doing feet a million times. *You will one day weather in comp or at home*...or not


----------



## ottozing (Feb 26, 2014)

Feet is gross. I literally only did it for automatic NR and possible OcR.

fedors fedora


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 27, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Feet is gross. I literally only did it for automatic NR and possible OcR.



I started doing it cause I can beat your times and Dene's and get an OcR in something!!!


----------



## KiwiCuber (Feb 27, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Yes it is gross and it makes your cube smell like feet. I started doing it cause I can beat your times and Dene's and get an OcR in something!!!



Good luck with that, you're gonna have to beat me soon(as soon as i have a competition)


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 27, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Oh come on mate, I told myself I wasn't doing feet a million times. *You will one day weather in comp or at home*...or not



I have a sub 2:30 ao5 at home and I'm sure I could get sub OcR with a little practise.

But I don't like the event so I feel competing in it officially would be stupid.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 27, 2014)

I still need to get my 5x5BLD success! :3

Now for averages I only need 3BLD and FMC.
Maybe at my next comp in March I will get both means.

Fedora


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 27, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> Good luck with that, you're gonna have to beat me soon(as soon as i have a competition)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=105awoyFAy0


----------



## ottozing (Feb 27, 2014)

That isn't unofficial OcR....... Dene used to average 1:0x.xx apparently and KiwiCuber has a faster avg12 then that. I guess that could be unofficial youtube ocr........

fedora


----------



## tx789 (Feb 27, 2014)

ottozing said:


> That isn't unofficial OcR....... Dene used to average 1:0x.xx apparently and KiwiCuber has a faster avg12 then that. I guess that could be unofficial youtube ocr........
> 
> fedora



I have a 1:56.143 mean of 3 on feet. My pb average of 12 is 2:15.978. 

I want to compete in all official events. For averages I need Skewb, Clock, BLD, Feet and FMC. For single BLD events, skewb and clock are needed.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Feb 27, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=105awoyFAy0



Not even close to unofficial OcR, i have a 1:14.xx average of 100 and a 1:03.7x average of 12 (this is with very little practice, im pretty sure if i did practice sub-1 would not be hard)

Edit: Also after watching the video i have two things that make this even further from any record. 1. Hand scramble(that f2l was way too easy) and 2. Stickerless cube


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 27, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> Not even close to unofficial OcR, i have a 1:14.xx average of 100 and a 1:03.7x average of 12 (this is with very little practice, im pretty sure if i did practice sub-1 would not be hard)
> 
> Edit: Also after watching the video i have two things that make this even further from any record. 1. Hand scramble(that f2l was way too easy) and 2. Stickerless cube



I searched the internet and found nothing of an Oceanic single better than 1:35.80 and a mean of 2:01.88 so I thought I would try to beat that and I have cos I now have a single of 1:25.20 and a mean of 1:37.13
BTW I solved a Rubik's Cube with my feet for the first time 6 days ago and I consistently get sub 1:40.xx singles 

Also what do you mean "hand scramble" do the scramblers in comp scramble with their feet???

And about the stickerless cube, I tried all the cubes I had and that one was the best. I have already ordered it in (white)

If you think you are so fast then make a video! and I'll change my vids title


----------



## KiwiCuber (Feb 27, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> I searched the internet and found nothing of an Oceanic single better than 1:35.80 and a mean of 2:01.88 so I thought I would try to beat that and I have cos I now have a single of 1:25.20 and a mean of 1:37.13
> Also what do you mean "hand scramble" do the scramblers in comp scramble with their feet???
> 
> BTW I solved a Rubik's Cube with my feet for the first time 6 days ago and I consistently get sub 1:40.xx singles



Ive posted in the accomplishment thread before but not recently but just saying its UOcR straight away is a rather large leap here. Those times you found are only official ones and so do not reflect peoples averages as well as those who have not competed (myself included). 

Hand scramble here refers to the fact that the sequence of moves you applied to the cube in order to scramble it appear to be random spamming of tps as opposed to a computer generated scramble (the typical scrambles used when claiming unofficial records of any kind with the possible exception of 6x6 and 7x7). With your scamble you have a very easy cross with some short inserts for f2l which could be due to the fact it is a hand scramble.

Rapid progression with feet solving is not uncommon as well as when i posted for the first time about it in the accomplishment thread i had never done any before that day and after not many solves already had a sub OcR average of 5 (i know this is not the official format but i prefer it over mean of 3)

Im not claiming that i am the fastest in oceania either by the way as there may be someone i dont know about whos faster, but your solve is not UOcR (ill have to film some feet solves to get the YTUOcR)


----------



## Dene (Feb 27, 2014)

Ya everyone just thinks they can get the OcR in feet but none of you have a clue.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 27, 2014)

Dene said:


> Ya everyone just thinks they can get the OcR in feet but none of you have a clue.



OcR and feet. Thats almost an oxymoron!

Australians who are practicing feet, stop and practice something else. -_-

fedora


----------



## ottozing (Feb 27, 2014)

Dene said:


> Ya everyone just thinks they can get the OcR in feet but none of you have a clue.


fedora
-cough cough- me -cough cough-

;_;


----------



## CHJ (Feb 27, 2014)

DUDES!!! wrong thread


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 28, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> Ive posted in the accomplishment thread before but not recently but just saying its UOcR straight away is a rather large leap here. Those times you found are only official ones and so do not reflect peoples averages as well as those who have not competed (myself included).
> 
> Hand scramble here refers to the fact that the sequence of moves you applied to the cube in order to scramble it appear to be random spamming of tps as opposed to a computer generated scramble (the typical scrambles used when claiming unofficial records of any kind with the possible exception of 6x6 and 7x7). With your scamble you have a very easy cross with some short inserts for f2l which could be due to the fact it is a hand scramble.
> 
> ...



OK OK don't get your nickers in a twist.

Btw I just got a 1:11.50 single

EDIT: my times with computer generated scrambles are the same


----------



## ottozing (Feb 28, 2014)

CHJ said:


> DUDES!!! wrong thread



There's a feet thread? lelwat
you cant even blammo me cheeky skrublord because fedora
This is way too much feet discussion though


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 28, 2014)

Feet is pretty friggin dumb lol. Barely practicing at all for a feetcomp next week :S there better be carpet


----------



## nickvu2 (Mar 2, 2014)

Today I got skewb sniggle, so all my sniggles are complete again. Also got skewb and 3BLD averages, so that just leaves FMC. Didn't even realize that has an avg!


----------



## Iggy (Apr 19, 2014)

I just realised that lolben completed all the single records at WGC Open 2014. gj


----------



## CHJ (Apr 19, 2014)

Iggy said:


> I just realised that lolben completed all the single records at WGC Open 2014. gj



oh yh lol, was gonna post this but i forgots, considering i judged the 5BLD


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 19, 2014)

Iggy said:


> I just realised that lolben completed all the single records at WGC Open 2014. gj



only if you count 1/2 multi from before 2014 as a success


----------



## okayama (Apr 19, 2014)

I've updated the lists for the current events (WCA regulation 2014). Investigated on Apr. 19, 2014.
Welcome!

*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average)

Jan Bentlage (Jan 5, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Jan 5, 2014)
Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 2, 2014)

*Silver member*
(All Single)

Brandon Mikel (Jan 4, 2014)
François Courtès (Jan 5, 2014)
John Brechon (Jan 11, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Jan 12, 2014)
Corey Sakowski (Feb 1, 2014)
Maxim Chechnev (Feb 2, 2014)
Yuhei Takagi (Feb 8, 2014)
Timothy Sun (Feb 15, 2014)
Bence Barát (Feb 23, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Daniel Sheppard (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Koseki (Feb 23, 2014)
Callum Hales-Jepp (Feb 23, 2014) _New!_
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014) _New!_
Evan Liu (Feb 23, 2014) _New!_
Taku Yanai (Feb 23, 2014) _New!_
Nick Vu (Mar 1, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Mar 2, 2014)
Emanuel Rheinert (Mar 16, 2014)
Ben Whitmore (Apr 6, 2014) _New!_
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014) _New!_

*Alumni Gold Member* (member until the end of 2013)

Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2010)
Simon Westlund (Jan 23, 2011)
Yan Xuan (May 15, 2011)
Péter Trombitás (Sep 4, 2011)
Jibo Zhao (Dec 25, 2011)
Maarten Smit (Mar 4, 2012)
Qirun Zhong (Nov 25, 2012)
 Hong Zhang (Aug 11, 2013)
 Jakob Kogler (Dec 1, 2013)
 Jianyu Que (Dec 22, 2013)

*Alumni Silver Member* (member until the end of 2013)

Kai Jiptner (Jul 17, 2011)
Anthony Hsu (Aug 18, 2012)


----------



## Mikel (Apr 19, 2014)

okayama said:


> I've updated the lists for the current events (WCA regulation 2014). Investigated on Apr. 19, 2014.
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> ...



Nice idea for the different memberships! I have managed to accomplish all of the new for 2014 events and formats (skewb, 3BLD mean, FMC mean) but I still haven't gotten a 7x7 average or megaminx average. 

I also noticed that today, Sébastien Auroux will join the Platinum membership since all he was missing was a Continental Record. He got a 21 FMC single at the Velbert Easter Open 2014


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 12, 2014)

Dang yea I really like how you separated them into memberships. 

Now its time for me to man up and get both that 5BLD success and 3BLD mean at the beginning of June to join the Gold Members in getting every single and average.

I also have both a WR and NAR so I just need a World Championship Podium. Its a long shot but I have a goal now for Worlds 2015!


----------



## kinch2002 (May 12, 2014)

Onice. Didn't see that.

Hello Platinum when I do FM average this weekend


----------



## Sebastien (May 12, 2014)

Interesting. 

But shouldn't I be a Platinum member?

Edit: Oh, I see:



> Investigated on Apr. 19, 2014.



One day too early.


----------



## Mikel (May 13, 2014)

I got a megaminx average at Minnesota Cube Melt 2014. Now all I need is a 7x7 average to become a Gold member! I doubt I will ever get platinum, so thats not even a goal for me.


----------



## okayama (May 22, 2014)

List Updated! (Investigated on May 22, 2014)


*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Apr 20, 2014) _Upgraded!_
Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014) _Upgraded!_

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average)

Jan Bentlage (Jan 5, 2014)
Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 2, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Apr 26, 2014) _Upgraded!_
John Brechon (May 10, 2014) _Upgraded!_
Callum Hales-Jepp (May 18, 2014) _Upgraded!_

*Silver member*
(All Single)

Brandon Mikel (Jan 4, 2014)
François Courtès (Jan 5, 2014)
Corey Sakowski (Feb 1, 2014)
Maxim Chechnev (Feb 2, 2014)
Yuhei Takagi (Feb 8, 2014)
Timothy Sun (Feb 15, 2014)
Bence Barát (Feb 23, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Koseki (Feb 23, 2014)
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014)
Evan Liu (Feb 23, 2014)
Taku Yanai (Feb 23, 2014)
Nick Vu (Mar 1, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Mar 2, 2014)
Emanuel Rheinert (Mar 16, 2014)
Ben Whitmore (Apr 6, 2014)
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014)
Jianyu Que (Apr 26, 2014) _Welcome back!_
Qirun Zhong (May 2, 2014) _Welcome back!_
Simon Westlund (May 4, 2014) _Welcome back!_

*Alumni Gold Member* (member until the end of 2013)

Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2010)
Yan Xuan (May 15, 2011)
Péter Trombitás (Sep 4, 2011)
Jibo Zhao (Dec 25, 2011)
Maarten Smit (Mar 4, 2012)
 Hong Zhang (Aug 11, 2013)
 Jakob Kogler (Dec 1, 2013)

*Alumni Silver Member* (member until the end of 2013)

Kai Jiptner (Jul 17, 2011)
Anthony Hsu (Aug 18, 2012)


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 10, 2014)

I would be a Gold Member if this didn't happen -_-


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 16, 2014)

yay i'm a gold member now


----------



## CHJ (Jun 16, 2014)

as well as Evan Liu at platinum


----------



## Lid (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is the list I've done for this, only the current 33 events counting.

http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/wca_success_events.html


----------



## okayama (Jul 7, 2014)

Lid said:


> Here is the list I've done for this, only the current 33 events counting.
> 
> http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/wca_success_events.html


Cool!
You (and also others) can update the lists anytime!  (without waiting me)

Everyone is welcome as a maintainer of the lists. Here is my post:


okayama said:


> Great to see persons who still tried to complete all the events.
> If you want to add yourself to the list, of course that's fine!
> But I beg a favor of you: please investigate all those people
> at the moment (not only you), and post the updated-list here.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 7, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> Good luck with that, you're gonna have to beat me soon(as soon as i have a competition)



No luck needed. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pnVvWxzjbQ


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 19, 2014)

Jan Bentlage is the only person to have a successful mean in every single event except multi BLD unfortunately. He's got the "meanest" profile currently I think


----------



## Skullush (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll update the list with all upgrades. Hopefully I did this correctly. I don't know how to check for completely new members if there exists any, sorry about that.

*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Apr 20, 2014) 
Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014) 
Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2014) _Upgraded!_
Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2014) _Upgraded!_

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average)

Jan Bentlage (Jan 3, 2014)
Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 3, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Apr 26, 2014) 
John Brechon (May 10, 2014) 
Callum Hales-Jepp (May 18, 2014) 
Ben Whitmore (Jun 15, 2014) _Upgraded!_
 Hong Zhang (Jul 6, 2014) _Welcome back!_
Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2014) _Welcome back!_
Corey Sakowski (Jul 13, 2014) _Upgraded!_

*Silver member*
(All Single)

François Courtès (Jan 3, 2014)
Brandon Mikel (Jan 4, 2014)
Maxim Chechnev (Feb 2, 2014)
Yuhei Takagi (Feb 8, 2014)
Timothy Sun (Feb 15, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Koseki (Feb 23, 2014)
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014)
Taku Yanai (Feb 23, 2014)
Nick Vu (Mar 1, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Mar 2, 2014)
Emanuel Rheinert (Mar 16, 2014)
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014)
Jianyu Que (Apr 26, 2014) 
Qirun Zhong (May 2, 2014) 
Simon Westlund (May 4, 2014)
Anthony Hsu (Jun 14, 2014) _Welcome back!_
 Jakob Kogler (Jun 15, 2014) _Welcome back!_

*Alumni Gold Member* (member until the end of 2013)

Yan Xuan (May 15, 2011)
Péter Trombitás (Sep 4, 2011)
Jibo Zhao (Dec 25, 2011)
Maarten Smit (Mar 4, 2012)


*Alumni Silver Member* (member until the end of 2013)

Kai Jiptner (Jul 17, 2011)


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 19, 2014)

Skullush said:


> I'll update the list with all upgrades. Hopefully I did this correctly. I don't know how to check for completely new members if there exists any, sorry about that.


Cool, thanks!
However, the dates should be the date when the person fully completed the last single/average they needed to add. For me, Ben, Mike, and you, our FMC means were not completed until the second day of the competition (so one day later). For Jakob, Skewb was not until the second day as well. I believe the dates are fine for Bence, Hong, and Anthony, though. (All three FMC attempts were on the 11th for Bence.)[/nitpick]


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2014)

I completed all single rankings with a 10:21 5BLD yesterday. Finally lol


----------



## Skullush (Jul 19, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Cool, thanks!
> However, the dates should be the date when the person fully completed the last single/average they needed to add. For me, Ben, Mike, and you, our FMC means were not completed until the second day of the competition (so one day later). For Jakob, Skewb was not until the second day as well. I believe the dates are fine for Bence, Hong, and Anthony, though. (All three FMC attempts were on the 11th for Bence.)[/nitpick]



I just went by the first day of the competition, since that's how it's done on the WCA website (like here). I'll change the dates though.



Iggy said:


> I completed all single rankings with a 10:21 5BLD yesterday. Finally lol



Nice  I'll add you in once the results for your competition are posted


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 20, 2014)

Skullush said:


> I just went by the first day of the competition, since that's how it's done on the WCA website (like here). I'll change the dates though.


Hmm, after further inspection, it appears the list(s) in this thread were going by _last_ day of the competition. For example, Sébastien's ER FMC single was done on the 19th, but his completion date is listed as the 20th. I guess we'll continue using that convention then? The only additional correction needed is that Bence's completion date should be July 13th instead.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 20, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Hmm, after further inspection, it appears the list(s) in this thread were going by _last_ day of the competition.



Hey, wouldn't it be cool if this were officially specified somewhere?

Unfortunately, we still don't have data on what day each round ended. (I tried to propose it a while ago, but it didn't happen – even if this should be much easier with CubeComps now. Ask Lars V. if you want to know the current status of things.) Just be aware that going by the last day of the competition is also incorrect.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> Hey, wouldn't it be cool if this were officially specified somewhere?
> 
> Unfortunately, we still don't have data on what day each round ended. (I tried to propose it a while ago, but it didn't happen – even if this should be much easier with CubeComps now. Ask Lars V. if you want to know the current status of things.) Just be aware that going by the last day of the competition is also incorrect.


I am very much aware of that regulation, and in fact that's the basis I used for my reasoning in post #131. I agree that that's the convention we should use. However, I'm a bit lazy and don't really want to go through and correct the list(s), since I didn't create them originally (okayama did), hence my (somewhat foolish) willingness to continue using the incorrect convention.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 20, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> I am very much aware of that regulation, and in fact that's the basis I used for my reasoning in post #131. I agree that that's the convention we should use.



Ah, that was unclear.

In any case, I agree that it doesn't matter much for something like this. The community has a time-honored tradition of doing unofficial things, and fun is more important than details like that.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm a silver member too.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 5, 2014)

Yay all single+average! Missed platinum because of no Worlds podium though


----------



## Riley (Aug 5, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Yay all single+average! Missed platinum because of no Worlds podium though



Same!

edit: jk I don't have WR


----------



## okayama (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,

First, huge congrats and GJ for newcomers! well done!
And thanks to Corey for your (temporary) updates.
I'm considering the update of the lists next week or so.

On the date of the completion: As Evan mentioned, I wrote not the exact date of
the round, but the last date of the competition. This is because I don't know how
to investigate the dates in a pratical way. If you let me know the exact completion
date for all members (not only you), I'll surely correct the lists.


----------



## qaz (Aug 5, 2014)

i am a silver member now yay

but i missed gold by 3 corners on one blindsolve


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 6, 2014)

Finally got my 5BLD success at US Nats! <3 Which means I am now a Gold Member! (My 5BLD success was on Friday, Aug 1st)

Now I just need a World Championship Podium for Platinum


----------



## okayama (Aug 10, 2014)

Lists updated! (investigated on Aug. 10) Nice to see many new members!

*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Apr 20, 2014) 
Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014) 
Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2014) _Upgraded!_
Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2014) _Upgraded!_

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average)

Jan Bentlage (Jan 5, 2014)
Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 2, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Apr 26, 2014) 
John Brechon (May 10, 2014) 
Callum Hales-Jepp (May 18, 2014) 
Ben Whitmore (Jun 15, 2014) _Upgraded!_
Ivan Zabrodin (Jun 29, 2014) _New!_
Hong Zhang (Jul 6, 2014) _Welcome back!_
Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2014) _Welcome back!_
Corey Sakowski (Jul 13, 2014) _Upgraded!_
Akash Rupela (Jul 27, 2014) _New!_
Timothy Sun (Aug 3, 2014) _Upgraded!_
Antoine Cantin (Aug 3, 2014) _New!_
Riley Woo (Aug 3, 2014) _New!_
Walker Welch (Aug 3, 2014) _New!_
Jakob Kogler (Aug 10, 2014) _Upgraded!_
Simon Westlund (Aug 10, 2014) _Upgraded!_

*Silver member*
(All Single)

Brandon Mikel (Jan 4, 2014)
François Courtès (Jan 5, 2014)
Maxim Chechnev (Feb 2, 2014)
Yuhei Takagi (Feb 8, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Koseki (Feb 23, 2014)
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014)
Taku Yanai (Feb 23, 2014)
Nick Vu (Mar 1, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Mar 2, 2014)
Emanuel Rheinert (Mar 16, 2014)
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014)
Jianyu Que (Apr 26, 2014) 
Qirun Zhong (May 2, 2014)
Lucas Wesche (Jun 8, 2014) _New!_
Anthony Hsu (Jun 14, 2014) _Welcome back!_
Ainesh Sevellaraja (Jul 20, 2014) _New!_
Shivam Bansal (Jul 27, 2014) _New!_
Evan Brown (Aug 3, 2014) _New!_
Yu Nakajima (Aug 10, 2014) _New!_

*Alumni Gold Member* (member until the end of 2013)

Yan Xuan (May 15, 2011)
Péter Trombitás (Sep 4, 2011)
Jibo Zhao (Dec 25, 2011)
Maarten Smit (Mar 4, 2012)


*Alumni Silver Member* (member until the end of 2013)

Kai Jiptner (Jul 17, 2011)


----------



## Iggy (Aug 10, 2014)

I need a FMC mean


----------



## Stefan (Aug 10, 2014)

Ha, I managed to misread the thread title. Here's what I thought it said:



Spoiler: Lists of those who have already FAILED in (almost) all the WCA events




*Competitor**DNFed in everything except...*Sébastien Auroux*Nothing!*Dan CohenSkewbJames Molloy5x5 CubeLaura Ohrndorf5x5 blindfoldedOlivér Perge3x3 with feetDaniel Sheppard3x3 with feet,6x6 CubeDennis Rosero4x4 blindfolded,5x5 blindfoldedFrançois Courtès3x3 with feet,MegaminxGilberto Caracciolo Morelli5x5 blindfolded,SkewbHippolyte Moreau5x5 blindfolded,SkewbIhor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)4x4 blindfolded,5x5 blindfoldedJoey Gouly5x5 blindfolded,SkewbJonathan Midjord Shapira7x7 Cube,SkewbMarcin ZalewskiRubik's Clock,Square-1Marek Wójtowicz5x5 blindfolded,MegaminxMariano D'Imperio3x3 with feet,Square-1Milán Baticz3x3 with feet,SkewbNoah Arthurs3x3 multi blind,7x7 CubePéter Trombitás3x3 with feet,SkewbRiadi ArsandiSkewb,Square-1Rowe HesslerRubik's Clock,SkewbShubhayan Kabir5x5 Cube,Square-1



Just showing everybody missing DNFs in at most two of the 18 events. Database from five days ago cause I'm lazy. Congrats to Sébastien for being the sole complete failer . Please nobody take this as an incentive to DNF on purpose, though (this is just a one-time for-fun thing anyway, I don't intend to update it).

And we have platinum status now? Guess I'll have to do FMC mean (cool), 6x6 mean (ugh) and feet (UGH) now, I think that's all I'm missing.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 10, 2014)

Yay now I'm a silver member! (Completed 5bld, Mbld and feet at indian nationals 2014)
I need 3bld and fmc mean + mega minx and sq1 average for gold


----------



## okayama (Aug 11, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Ha, I managed to misread the thread title. Here's what I thought it said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha. 

I've also noticed that the thread title is misleading as Emanuel said, i.e., "Lists of those who have already done an attempt in all the WCA events", which is not my intention. Of cource I mean competitiors who have already set a valid record, not including DNF.

My original thread title was "Who have already completed all records of the official WCA events?" or like that. The current thread title maybe originate from the title of Noah's post. I think someone (moderator of this site?) changed the thread title from mine to Noah's.

Does anyone have a good idea for the thread title? I want to change the title to a better one.
- Lists of those who have already set records of all the WCA events
or like that?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 11, 2014)

okayama said:


> Does anyone have a good idea for the thread title? I want to change the title to a better one.
> - Lists of those who have already set records of all the WCA events
> or like that?


Some people might misinterpret that as setting a WR or something.
Maybe "List of those who have an official success* in every WCA event"

*result?
I think result sounds better, but success removes any implication that a DNF might count.

Edit: "Ranking" perhaps?


----------



## Renslay (Aug 11, 2014)

List of those who have a valid result in all WCA event?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 11, 2014)

Stefan said:


> François Courtès3x3 with feet,Megaminx


I got a DNF at WF at Euro because I didn't make the hard limit (limit was 3 munites, got 3:07).

Now I have to get a DNF at megaminx somehow.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 11, 2014)

TMOY said:


> I got a DNF at WF at Euro because I didn't make the hard limit (limit was 3 munites, got 3:07).
> 
> Now I have to get a DNF at megaminx somehow.


Ehh, just pick up the mega and start turning it immediately?


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 11, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Ha, I managed to misread the thread title. Here's what I thought it said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, thanks for this, that made me actually lol. 

Without wanting to be mean, I have the feeling that Laura is going to jong me on that throne as soon as she starts trying 5x5x5 BLD.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 11, 2014)

*Lists of those who have already competed in all the WCA events*



Stefan said:


> Ha, I managed to misread the thread title. Here's what I thought it said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please just update it once! 

I DNFed 7x7 at Nats because I was too slow, and I DNFed MBLD at Euros because I almost passed out due to dehydration.

Sorry Sebastien, but there are two DNF lords now


----------



## Stefan (Aug 11, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> I DNFed 7x7 at Nats



Not according to the database you didn't. Nu uh.
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012ARTH01#777


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 11, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Not according to the database you didn't. Nu uh.
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012ARTH01#777



Oops!

That happened at Euros:

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/577/events/6/rounds/1/results


----------



## Stefan (Aug 17, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Please just update it once!



Ok, but only because I liked you in Californication.



Noahaha said:


> Sorry Sebastien, but there are two DNF lords now



Three, actually.



Spoiler: Lists of those who have already failed in (almost) all the WCA events




*Cuber**FailedToFailAt*James MolloyNoneNoah ArthursNoneSébastien AurouxNoneDan CohenSkewbFrançois CourtèsMegaminxHippolyte Moreau5x5 blindfoldedJoey Gouly5x5 blindfoldedLaura Ohrndorf5x5 blindfoldedOlivér Perge3x3 with feetDaniel Sheppard3x3 with feet,6x6 CubeDennis Rosero4x4 blindfolded,5x5 blindfoldedGilberto Caracciolo Morelli5x5 blindfolded,SkewbIhor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)4x4 blindfolded,5x5 blindfoldedJonathan Midjord Shapira7x7 Cube,SkewbMarcin ZalewskiRubik's Clock,Square-1Marek Wójtowicz5x5 blindfolded,MegaminxMariano D'Imperio3x3 with feet,Square-1Milán Baticz3x3 with feet,SkewbPéter Trombitás3x3 with feet,SkewbRiadi ArsandiSkewb,Square-1Rowe HesslerRubik's Clock,SkewbShubhayan Kabir5x5 Cube,Square-1



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT Persons.name Cuber, group_concat(if(personId is null,Events.cellName, null) order by Events.id) FailedToFailAt
FROM
(Persons JOIN Events)
LEFT JOIN
(SELECT distinct personId, eventId FROM Results WHERE -1 in (value1, value2, value3, value4, value5)) tmp
ON personId = Persons.id AND eventId = Events.id
WHERE Events.rank < 990
GROUP BY Persons.id
HAVING sum(personId is null) <= 2
ORDER BY sum(personId is null), Persons.name;


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 19, 2014)

Is it possible to give a list of those who have completed in all 18 events (all members gold silver etc) by age? (Youngest first)
Thanks


----------



## EMI (Oct 6, 2014)

Can you please update the list?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 6, 2014)

EMI said:


> Can you please update the list?



+1


----------



## superti (Oct 6, 2014)

Can you please update the list?


Lucas Wesche said:


> +1





+1


----------



## okayama (Oct 8, 2014)

Lists updated! (investigated on Oct. 8) Now we have 50 members!
Welcome the new members, especially congrats to Conor Cronin (first member in Africa) and Mimmi Leckius (second female member)!

*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Apr 20, 2014) 
Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014) 
Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2014)
Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2014)

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average)

Jan Bentlage (Jan 5, 2014)
Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 2, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Apr 26, 2014) 
John Brechon (May 10, 2014) 
Callum Hales-Jepp (May 18, 2014) 
Ben Whitmore (Jun 15, 2014)
Ivan Zabrodin (Jun 29, 2014)
Hong Zhang (Jul 6, 2014)
Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2014)
Corey Sakowski (Jul 13, 2014)
Akash Rupela (Jul 27, 2014)
Timothy Sun (Aug 3, 2014)
Antoine Cantin (Aug 3, 2014)
Riley Woo (Aug 3, 2014)
Walker Welch (Aug 3, 2014)
Jakob Kogler (Aug 10, 2014)
Simon Westlund (Aug 10, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Oct 3, 2014) _Upgraded!_
Jianyu Que (Oct 3, 2014) _Upgraded!_
Emanuel Rheinert (Oct 5, 2014) _Upgraded!_
Lucas Wesche (Oct 5, 2014) _Upgraded!_

*Silver member*
(All Single)

Brandon Mikel (Jan 4, 2014)
François Courtès (Jan 5, 2014)
Maxim Chechnev (Feb 2, 2014)
Yuhei Takagi (Feb 8, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Omyo (Feb 23, 2014)
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014)
Taku Yanai (Feb 23, 2014)
Nick Vu (Mar 1, 2014)
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014)
Qirun Zhong (May 2, 2014)
Anthony Hsu (Jun 14, 2014)
Ainesh Sevellaraja (Jul 20, 2014)
Shivam Bansal (Jul 27, 2014)
Evan Brown (Aug 3, 2014)
Yu Nakajima (Aug 10, 2014)
Siva Shanmukh Vetcha (Aug 17, 2014) _New!_
Billy Jeffs (Aug 25, 2014) _New!_
Conor Cronin (Aug 25, 2014) _New!_
Mimmi Leckius (Sep 21, 2014) _New!_
Javier Tirado Ortiz (Sep 28, 2014) _New!_

*Alumni Gold Member* (member until the end of 2013)

Yan Xuan (May 15, 2011)
Péter Trombitás (Sep 4, 2011)
Jibo Zhao (Dec 25, 2011)
Maarten Smit (Mar 4, 2012)


*Alumni Silver Member* (member until the end of 2013)

Kai Jiptner (Jul 17, 2011)

EDIT: on the thread title: How about "All-WCA-events-completion club" ?
EDIT2: somebody has already changed the title, thanks.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 9, 2014)

If I don't become a gold member on November 15th, 2014, I am going to be pissed. I am only one 7x7 mean away...


----------



## kcl (Oct 9, 2014)

Mikel said:


> If I don't become a gold member on November 15th, 2014, I am going to be pissed. I am only one 7x7 mean away...



inb4 mega Pop dnf


----------



## Mikel (Oct 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> inb4 mega Pop dnf




Yeah, that or 7:00.01


----------



## okayama (Oct 9, 2014)

I know there are several members-to-be (only 1-event left). Go for it!

To members, especially newcomers:
As I said before, it's nice if you post your story/road to completion.
What was the motivation? When did you decide to do? What was the last event?
What was major hurdle/difficulty? Was there any trouble/accident? etc.

EDIT: This is my 400th post.


----------



## Prakhar (Oct 9, 2014)

okayama said:


> I know there are several members-to-be (only 1-event left). Go for it!
> 
> To members, especially newcomers:
> As I said before, it's nice if you post your story/road to completion.
> ...


feliks, go for feet


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2014)

okayama said:


> As I said before, it's nice if you post your story/road to completion.
> What was the motivation? When did you decide to do? What was the last event?
> What was major hurdle/difficulty? Was there any trouble/accident? etc.



I think I may have been the first person to actively pursue this. As I mentioned earlier in the thread, I was likely the first person (not counting the 1982 WC) to accomplish this with singles. I was trying for averages when I got singles. It was at the 2009 Ohio Open - I needed feet, 6x6x6, and 7x7x7 averages to get them all. I had no trouble with 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 - I just had to be careful not to pop. With feet, I got the first solve, at which point I was pretty happy and relieved, because I knew I had all the singles. I remember Dan Cohen watching as I was doing my second solve, and I finished nicely and went for the timer, and accidentally hit the reset button. Back then, feet solving was almost never held in the US, so I was crushed - I knew it was a while before I'd have another chance.

I remember Yunqi Ouyang was also very interested in this at about the same time, and he messaged me the next day saying "Oh no, how could you?". Anyway, that left the door open for him to get the averages first, which he did shortly after that.

I finally got all the averages by holding my own competition, Indiana Winter 2010, and including feet. And I even won the event there!  It was the only event I won at that competition, and the only time I ever won feet.

Then of course I had to do it again this year when skewb and fewest move averages got added. Our family schedule has been busier this year, so it's been hard to get to competitions, but I went out of my way to make it to Michigan 2014 so I could get back on the list. And I learned Heise pretty well just so I could guarantee a decent average on fewest moves - I wanted at least sub-40, and it got me 36.


----------



## EMI (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't really remember when I started aiming towards this, but I guess it was when I finally got a 4x4 BLD success. After that, I thought a 5x5 BLD success would be awesome, and I think that was when I realized that, besides 5x5 BLD, only "easy" singles were missing on my profile. So I did feet, clock and Square-1 at the next competition, but unfortunately DNF'ed 5x5 BLD. I went super safe at my next comp, and it was the coolest moment of that competition to succeed, even though it was super slow ^^
The only average I was missing at that time was clock, and I DNFed the first two attempts, lol. Unfortunately, new events were added when I had the chance to do a clock average again. So I had to practise my 3BLD accuracy, and went super safe on all my attempts, which worked out. Skewb wasn't a problem of course.
Now, the only average I was missing is fewest moves. There aren't very many competitions with a mean of 3, but I was going to go to the European champs anyway, so I hoped to get an average there.
My first solve went fine, with 29 moves. However on the second attempt, when I was trying to write down my safety solution in the last 5 minutes, it didn't work for some reason. Finding the mistake took me more than 5 minutes  It was very frustrating.
Since then, I practised fewest moves, to make sure I wouldn't DNF again at my next competition, which was Sébra last weekend. This really was worth it, since I did a very good average (for me) this time.
At the same time, I always tried to improve as many events as possible at each competition. My next goals are to improve my sum of ranks and to be top 400 WR at all the events.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 13, 2014)

Yay, I’m the 30th gold member (I think)

*Comp 1 (0 days):*
2x2 single + average
3x3 single + average
4x4 single + average
5x5 single
6x6 single
7x7 single
OH single + average
FMC single
Feet single
Pyraminx single + average
Clock single + average
MBLD

*Comp 2 (112 days):*
5x5 average
6x6 mean
7x7 mean
Megaminx single
Square-1 single

*Comp 3 (154 days):*
3BLD single
Megaminx average

*Comp 4 (294 days):*
Skewb single + average

*Comp 5 (336 days):*
4BLD

*Comp 6 (461 days):*
FMC mean

*Comp 7 (476 days):*
3BLD mean
Feet mean
5BLD

*Comp 8 (525 days):*
Square-1 average


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 13, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> *Comp 8 (525 days):*
> Square-1 average



Yeaah! Congratulations! I'm going to put you in a gold frame now!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 13, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Yeaah! Congratulations! I'm going to put you in a gold frame now!



Please don't


----------



## Username (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm only lacking 5BLD I'm pretty sure. No motivation to practice it even tho it would be cool to have this done.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 13, 2014)

Username said:


> I'm only lacking 5BLD I'm pretty sure. No motivation to practice it even tho it would be cool to have this done.



I challenge you to try to beat my official 5BLD (20:59.00).


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 13, 2014)

I attended my first comp in 2011 when I only did 3x3, then I lost interest in cubing and started again in September 2013.
I wanted to keep learning new events and when I attended my second competition in jan 2014, I did 12 events. In February I added clock and 4bld to my list of events and sq1 in May. In July I got my first chance to do 5bld and got a success! I also got feet and Mbld at that competition which completed my 18 singles for each event. There was only one event I didn't get a success in on first comp in which I tried that event which was Mbld (I got 1/2 and got 6/12 at my next comp with Mbld)

I completed this task at 14 years of age and within 11 months of learning an event other than 3x3. I am the youngest in India and the Second indian to do so 

Hope to become a gold member soon


----------



## EMI (Oct 13, 2014)

Jianyu Que is only 9 years old and competed in every event. What the heck.


----------



## nickvu2 (Oct 26, 2014)

Got an FMC mean today. So that's everything, singles and averages =)

(On the 3rd solve I was still figuring out my solution with one minute left on the clock. OHing with my left hand, and writing the alg with my right. I thought I was going to throw up, haha, way too close for comfort.)


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 27, 2014)

EMI said:


> Jianyu Que is only 9 years old and competed in every event. What the heck.



Wat. That's amazing.


----------



## RageCuber (Oct 27, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Wat. That's amazing.



even more proof that age is hardly relevant. (also you breaking a record when you were 12 [I think])


----------



## okayama (Nov 6, 2014)

Updated! (investigated on Nov. 6)
Congrats to Yu Nakajima, the first Asian platinum member!


*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Apr 20, 2014) 
Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014) 
Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2014)
Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2014)
Yu Nakajima (Nov 3, 2014) _Upgraded!_

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average)

Jan Bentlage (Jan 5, 2014)
Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 2, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Apr 26, 2014) 
John Brechon (May 10, 2014) 
Callum Hales-Jepp (May 18, 2014) 
Ben Whitmore (Jun 15, 2014)
Ivan Zabrodin (Jun 29, 2014)
Hong Zhang (Jul 6, 2014)
Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2014)
Corey Sakowski (Jul 13, 2014)
Akash Rupela (Jul 27, 2014)
Timothy Sun (Aug 3, 2014)
Antoine Cantin (Aug 3, 2014)
Riley Woo (Aug 3, 2014)
Walker Welch (Aug 3, 2014)
Jakob Kogler (Aug 10, 2014)
Simon Westlund (Aug 10, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Oct 3, 2014)
Jianyu Que (Oct 3, 2014)
Emanuel Rheinert (Oct 5, 2014)
Lucas Wesche (Oct 5, 2014)
Conor Cronin (Oct 12, 2014) _Upgraded!_
Nick Vu (Oct 26, 2014) _Upgraded!_
Anthony Hsu (Nov 2, 2014) _Upgraded!_
Taku Yanai (Nov 3, 2014) _Upgraded!_

*Silver member*
(All Single)

Brandon Mikel (Jan 4, 2014)
François Courtès (Jan 5, 2014)
Maxim Chechnev (Feb 2, 2014)
Yuhei Takagi (Feb 8, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Omyo (Feb 23, 2014)
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014)
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014)
Qirun Zhong (May 2, 2014)
Ainesh Sevellaraja (Jul 20, 2014)
Shivam Bansal (Jul 27, 2014)
Evan Brown (Aug 3, 2014)
Siva Shanmukh Vetcha (Aug 17, 2014)
Billy Jeffs (Aug 25, 2014)
Mimmi Leckius (Sep 21, 2014)
Javier Tirado Ortiz (Sep 28, 2014)

*Alumni Gold Member* (member until the end of 2013)

Yan Xuan (May 15, 2011)
Péter Trombitás (Sep 4, 2011)
Jibo Zhao (Dec 25, 2011)
Maarten Smit (Mar 4, 2012)

*Alumni Silver Member* (member until the end of 2013)

Kai Jiptner (Jul 17, 2011)


----------



## Prakhar (Nov 6, 2014)

How do you find out the list of people? Is there any technique or you look through each profile.


----------



## okayama (Nov 7, 2014)

Prakhar said:


> How do you find out the list of people? Is there any technique or you look through each profile.



I just look at the competitors' profiles in the 5x5 blindfolded ranking, and check whether all records are set or not.
It's a pain, and I hope other SQLers help.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 7, 2014)

okayama said:


> I just look at the competitors' profiles in the 5x5 blindfolded ranking, and check whether all records are set or not.
> It's a pain, and I hope other SQLers help.



What do you mean with *other* SQLers? Doesn't sound like you're using SQL. Please clarify.

Btw, if I'm not mistaken, for example Sebastien only became platinum member so late because he was missing the continental records table. But he did have world records already, and every world record is also a continental record. Are you doing it this way intentionally? I think it might be better to just make world records a criterion. But it's your thing, so up to you.

And lol, while ctrl-f-ing this thread for "platinum", I saw "Platinum Member" under Tim Major's name and for a second I was like _"Whoa, this got integrated into forum profiles?!"_.


----------



## okayama (Nov 7, 2014)

Stefan said:


> What do you mean with *other* SQLers? Doesn't sound like you're using SQL. Please clarify.
> 
> Btw, if I'm not mistaken, for example Sebastien only became platinum member so late because he was missing the continental records table. But he did have world records already, and every world record is also a continental record. Are you doing it this way intentionally? I think it might be better to just make world records a criterion. But it's your thing, so up to you.
> 
> And lol, while ctrl-f-ing this thread for "platinum", I saw "Platinum Member" under Tim Major's name and for a second I was like _"Whoa, this got integrated into forum profiles?!"_.



OK OK I'm foolish and I'm not using SQL, so I hope other person helps me who is familiar with SQL. 

Yes, intentionally. Simon Westlund is also such a person; not a platinum member because he doesn't have the CR field although has WR.

I hope it (platinum/gold/silver) will be merged in the official WCA profile in some way.


----------



## anders (Nov 8, 2014)

okayama said:


> Yes, intentionally. Simon Westlund is also such a person; not a platinum member because he doesn't have the CR field although has WR.



Well, he got a non-WR CR when Louis Cormier beat his WR at Euro 2014.


----------



## okayama (Nov 8, 2014)

anders said:


> Well, he got a non-WR CR when Louis Cormier beat his WR at Euro 2014.



The point is not the current rank, but "History of Continental Records" field in the profile.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 8, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> even more proof that age is hardly relevant. (also you breaking a record when you were 12 [I think])


the younger you are, the more time you have to practice


----------



## RageCuber (Nov 8, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> the younger you are, the more time you have to practice



Not necessarily, but I see what your going at.


----------



## anders (Nov 8, 2014)

okayama said:


> The point is not the current rank, but "History of Continental Records" field in the profile.



I rest my case. Good luck in getting it merged in the official WCA profile...


----------



## Lid (Nov 8, 2014)

A WR is also a CR in all other "sports", so people like Simon should imo be a "Platinum member", or are you gonna create a "Diamond member" category also (for people that have WR in their profiles).


----------



## Mikel (Nov 15, 2014)

I finally completed a 7x7 mean at Oklahoma 2014. This will upgrade me to gold member status!!!


----------



## okayama (Dec 1, 2014)

Updated! (investigated on Dec. 1)

*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Apr 20, 2014) 
Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014) 
Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2014)
Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2014)
Yu Nakajima (Nov 3, 2014)

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average)

Jan Bentlage (Jan 5, 2014)
Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 2, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Apr 26, 2014) 
John Brechon (May 10, 2014) 
Callum Hales-Jepp (May 18, 2014) 
Ben Whitmore (Jun 15, 2014)
Ivan Zabrodin (Jun 29, 2014)
Hong Zhang (Jul 6, 2014)
Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2014)
Corey Sakowski (Jul 13, 2014)
Akash Rupela (Jul 27, 2014)
Timothy Sun (Aug 3, 2014)
Antoine Cantin (Aug 3, 2014)
Riley Woo (Aug 3, 2014)
Walker Welch (Aug 3, 2014)
Jakob Kogler (Aug 10, 2014)
Simon Westlund (Aug 10, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Oct 3, 2014)
Jianyu Que (Oct 3, 2014)
Emanuel Rheinert (Oct 5, 2014)
Lucas Wesche (Oct 5, 2014)
Conor Cronin (Oct 12, 2014)
Nick Vu (Oct 26, 2014)
Anthony Hsu (Nov 2, 2014)
Taku Yanai (Nov 3, 2014)
Brandon Mikel (Nov 15, 2014) _Upgraded!_
Maarten Smit (Nov 23, 2014) _Welcome back!_

*Silver member*
(All Single)

François Courtès (Jan 5, 2014)
Maxim Chechnev (Feb 2, 2014)
Yuhei Takagi (Feb 8, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Omyo (Feb 23, 2014)
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014)
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014)
Qirun Zhong (May 2, 2014)
Ainesh Sevellaraja (Jul 20, 2014)
Shivam Bansal (Jul 27, 2014)
Evan Brown (Aug 3, 2014)
Siva Shanmukh Vetcha (Aug 17, 2014)
Billy Jeffs (Aug 25, 2014)
Mimmi Leckius (Sep 21, 2014)
Javier Tirado Ortiz (Sep 28, 2014)

*Alumni Gold Member* (member until the end of 2013)

Yan Xuan (May 15, 2011)
Péter Trombitás (Sep 4, 2011)
Jibo Zhao (Dec 25, 2011)

*Alumni Silver Member* (member until the end of 2013)

Kai Jiptner (Jul 17, 2011)


----------



## Username (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm still lacking 5BLD :/ Eh, I guess this list isn't THAT important for me to practice it


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 1, 2014)

Lel I am done at everything except for all BLD a and a FMC avg


----------



## Iggy (Feb 15, 2015)

Once again, I failed to get an FMC mean -_- Seems like it'll be a looong time before I complete this


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Once again, I failed to get an FMC mean -_- Seems like it'll be a looong time before I complete this



Just write a quick Petrus solution and check it many many times?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Just write a quick Petrus solution and check it many many times?



Yeah I should've done that


----------



## roudai (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello, I'm Akihiro Ishida in Japan.

I've created a "All WCA Events Completion" Club Web page,
that automatically gets and updates all results of competitions.
You can see Platinum member, Gold member, Silver member and People of One event missing.

http://roudai.net/database/all-wca-events-completion-club/

People of One event missing who achieved the records of 17 events (and the lacking event)

Enjoy it!


----------



## okayama (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks roudai! I edited the first post to write your site's url. 

I still write the updated lists here. Welcome Anton!

*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Apr 20, 2014) 
Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014) 
Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2014)
Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2014)
Yu Nakajima (Nov 3, 2014)

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average)

Jan Bentlage (Jan 5, 2014)
Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 2, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Apr 26, 2014) 
John Brechon (May 10, 2014) 
Callum Hales-Jepp (May 18, 2014) 
Ben Whitmore (Jun 15, 2014)
Ivan Zabrodin (Jun 29, 2014)
Hong Zhang (Jul 6, 2014)
Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2014)
Corey Sakowski (Jul 13, 2014)
Akash Rupela (Jul 27, 2014)
Timothy Sun (Aug 3, 2014)
Antoine Cantin (Aug 3, 2014)
Riley Woo (Aug 3, 2014)
Walker Welch (Aug 3, 2014)
Jakob Kogler (Aug 10, 2014)
Simon Westlund (Aug 10, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Oct 3, 2014)
Jianyu Que (Oct 3, 2014)
Emanuel Rheinert (Oct 5, 2014)
Lucas Wesche (Oct 5, 2014)
Conor Cronin (Oct 12, 2014)
Nick Vu (Oct 26, 2014)
Anthony Hsu (Nov 2, 2014)
Taku Yanai (Nov 3, 2014)
Brandon Mikel (Nov 15, 2014)
Maarten Smit (Nov 23, 2014)

*Silver member*
(All Single)

François Courtès (Jan 5, 2014)
Maxim Chechnev (Feb 2, 2014)
Yuhei Takagi (Feb 8, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Omyo (Feb 23, 2014)
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014)
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014)
Qirun Zhong (May 2, 2014)
Ainesh Sevellaraja (Jul 20, 2014)
Shivam Bansal (Jul 27, 2014)
Evan Brown (Aug 3, 2014)
Siva Shanmukh Vetcha (Aug 17, 2014)
Billy Jeffs (Aug 25, 2014)
Mimmi Leckius (Sep 21, 2014)
Javier Tirado Ortiz (Sep 28, 2014)
Anton Krokhmal (Feb 1, 2015) _New!_

*Alumni Gold Member* (member until the end of 2013)

Yan Xuan (May 15, 2011)
Péter Trombitás (Sep 4, 2011)
Jibo Zhao (Dec 25, 2011)

*Alumni Silver Member* (member until the end of 2013)

Kai Jiptner (Jul 17, 2011)


----------



## superti (Feb 26, 2015)

With a lot of practice, and with much effort, i finally completed a 7x7 mean , and with it all wca events. 
call guinness.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 26, 2015)

How comes that there are people with WR's but no CR's?


----------



## Richy (Feb 26, 2015)

Congratulations superti!!!


----------



## okayama (Apr 2, 2015)

Updated! (investigated on Apr. 2, 2015)

I deleted Alumni members, who are now just "One event missing" members.

*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Apr 20, 2014) 
Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014) 
Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2014)
Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2014)
Yu Nakajima (Nov 3, 2014)
Javier Tirado Ortiz (Feb 22, 2015) _Upgraded!_

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average)

Jan Bentlage (Jan 5, 2014)
Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 2, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Apr 26, 2014) 
John Brechon (May 10, 2014) 
Callum Hales-Jepp (May 18, 2014) 
Ben Whitmore (Jun 15, 2014)
Ivan Zabrodin (Jun 29, 2014)
Hong Zhang (Jul 6, 2014)
Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2014)
Corey Sakowski (Jul 13, 2014)
Akash Rupela (Jul 27, 2014)
Timothy Sun (Aug 3, 2014)
Antoine Cantin (Aug 3, 2014)
Riley Woo (Aug 3, 2014)
Walker Welch (Aug 3, 2014)
Jakob Kogler (Aug 10, 2014)
Simon Westlund (Aug 10, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Oct 3, 2014)
Jianyu Que (Oct 3, 2014)
Emanuel Rheinert (Oct 5, 2014)
Lucas Wesche (Oct 5, 2014)
Conor Cronin (Oct 12, 2014)
Nick Vu (Oct 26, 2014)
Anthony Hsu (Nov 2, 2014)
Taku Yanai (Nov 3, 2014)
Brandon Mikel (Nov 15, 2014)
Maarten Smit (Nov 23, 2014)

*Silver member*
(All Single)

François Courtès (Jan 5, 2014)
Maxim Chechnev (Feb 2, 2014)
Yuhei Takagi (Feb 8, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Omyo (Feb 23, 2014)
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014)
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014)
Qirun Zhong (May 2, 2014)
Ainesh Sevellaraja (Jul 20, 2014)
Shivam Bansal (Jul 27, 2014)
Evan Brown (Aug 3, 2014)
Siva Shanmukh Vetcha (Aug 17, 2014)
Billy Jeffs (Aug 25, 2014)
Mimmi Leckius (Sep 21, 2014)
Anton Krokhmal (Feb 1, 2015)
Yumu Tabuchi (Mar 29, 2015) _New!_
Sei Sugama (Mar 29, 2015) _New!_


----------



## chungdavi (May 10, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Chung Tze Yang completed all the single rankings last weekend after finally getting an official 5BLD success. He's the first Malaysian to do so :tu


Lol, I didn't even realize my name was on the list.
Thanks for help adding my name Ainesh.

By the way, I'm wondering if this list is complete? I mean, there's only 54 competitors who achieved this?


----------



## okayama (May 12, 2015)

chungdavi said:


> By the way, I'm wondering if this list is complete? I mean, there's only 54 competitors who achieved this?



Look at the first post, where the URL of the up-to-date lists is written.
FYI, here is the current list (the latest update was May 3, 2015):

*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Apr 20, 2014) 
Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014) 
Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2014)
Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2014)
Yu Nakajima (Nov 3, 2014)
Javier Tirado Ortiz (Feb 22, 2015)

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average)

Jan Bentlage (Jan 5, 2014)
Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 2, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Apr 26, 2014) 
John Brechon (May 10, 2014) 
Callum Hales-Jepp (May 18, 2014) 
Ben Whitmore (Jun 15, 2014)
Ivan Zabrodin (Jun 29, 2014)
Hong Zhang (Jul 6, 2014)
Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2014)
Corey Sakowski (Jul 13, 2014)
Akash Rupela (Jul 27, 2014)
Timothy Sun (Aug 3, 2014)
Antoine Cantin (Aug 3, 2014)
Riley Woo (Aug 3, 2014)
Walker Welch (Aug 3, 2014)
Jakob Kogler (Aug 10, 2014)
Simon Westlund (Aug 10, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Oct 3, 2014)
Jianyu Que (Oct 3, 2014)
Emanuel Rheinert (Oct 5, 2014)
Lucas Wesche (Oct 5, 2014)
Conor Cronin (Oct 12, 2014)
Nick Vu (Oct 26, 2014)
Anthony Hsu (Nov 2, 2014)
Taku Yanai (Nov 3, 2014)
Brandon Mikel (Nov 15, 2014)
Maarten Smit (Nov 23, 2014)
Vincent Hartanto Utomo (Apr 19, 2015) _New!_
Jibo Zhao (May 3, 2015) _Welcome back!_

*Silver member*
(All Single)

François Courtès (Jan 5, 2014)
Maxim Chechnev (Feb 2, 2014)
Yuhei Takagi (Feb 8, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Omyo (Feb 23, 2014)
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014)
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014)
Qirun Zhong (May 2, 2014)
Ainesh Sevellaraja (Jul 20, 2014)
Shivam Bansal (Jul 27, 2014)
Evan Brown (Aug 3, 2014)
Siva Shanmukh Vetcha (Aug 17, 2014)
Billy Jeffs (Aug 25, 2014)
Mimmi Leckius (Sep 21, 2014)
Anton Krokhmal (Feb 1, 2015)
Yumu Tabuchi (Mar 29, 2015)
Sei Sugama (Mar 29, 2015)


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 2, 2015)

Completed a successful 3x3 with feet mean and now I have done all events for single and avg!


----------



## Username (Jun 2, 2015)

I might be attempting 5BLD at my next competition to get all events done.


----------



## Wilhelm (Jun 2, 2015)

Username said:


> I might be attempting 5BLD at my next competition to get all events done.



Same for me . You just don't have enough time if you compete in every event


----------



## okayama (Jun 2, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Completed a successful 3x3 with feet mean and now I have done all events for single and avg!


Well done! 



Wilhelm said:


> Username said:
> 
> 
> > I might be attempting 5BLD at my next competition to get all events done.
> ...



Go go!  You can do it!


----------



## okayama (Jul 26, 2015)

Updated! (investigated on Jul 26, 2015)
Congrats to new platinum members! 

*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Apr 20, 2014) 
Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014) 
Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2014)
Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2014)
Yu Nakajima (Nov 3, 2014)
Javier Tirado Ortiz (Feb 22, 2015)
Yuhei Takagi (Jul 19, 2015) _Upgraded!_
Jan Bentlage (Jul 19, 2015) _Upgraded!_
Antoine Cantin (Jul 19, 2015) _Upgraded!_

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average)

Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 2, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Apr 26, 2014) 
John Brechon (May 10, 2014) 
Callum Hales-Jepp (May 18, 2014) 
Ben Whitmore (Jun 15, 2014)
Ivan Zabrodin (Jun 29, 2014)
Hong Zhang (Jul 6, 2014)
Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2014)
Corey Sakowski (Jul 13, 2014)
Akash Rupela (Jul 27, 2014)
Timothy Sun (Aug 3, 2014)
Riley Woo (Aug 3, 2014)
Walker Welch (Aug 3, 2014)
Jakob Kogler (Aug 10, 2014)
Simon Westlund (Aug 10, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Oct 3, 2014)
Jianyu Que (Oct 3, 2014)
Emanuel Rheinert (Oct 5, 2014)
Lucas Wesche (Oct 5, 2014)
Conor Cronin (Oct 12, 2014)
Nick Vu (Oct 26, 2014)
Anthony Hsu (Nov 2, 2014)
Taku Yanai (Nov 3, 2014)
Brandon Mikel (Nov 15, 2014)
Maarten Smit (Nov 23, 2014)
Vincent Hartanto Utomo (Apr 19, 2015)
Jibo Zhao (May 3, 2015)
Shivam Bansal (May 31, 2015) _Upgraded!_
Jong-Ho Jeong (Jul 19, 2015) _New!_
Qirun Zhong (Jul 19, 2015) _Upgraded!_

*Silver member*
(All Single)

François Courtès (Jan 5, 2014)
Maxim Chechnev (Feb 2, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Omyo (Feb 23, 2014)
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014)
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014)
Ainesh Sevellaraja (Jul 20, 2014)
Evan Brown (Aug 3, 2014)
Siva Shanmukh Vetcha (Aug 17, 2014)
Billy Jeffs (Aug 25, 2014)
Mimmi Leckius (Sep 21, 2014)
Anton Krokhmal (Feb 1, 2015)
Yumu Tabuchi (Mar 29, 2015)
Sei Sugama (Mar 29, 2015)
Sebastian Werb (Jul 5, 2015) _New!_


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 27, 2015)

*&quot;All WCA Events Completion&quot; Club*

I just realized how close I am, in a sense, to platinum level competitor. I haven't had a cubing goal in a while, but this is now my goal. I have remaining 6x6 and 7x7 single and average, clock single and average, feet single and average, skewb average and megaminx average. I think those can be done in 2-4 comps tops, as long as I practice and I compete where those events are offered. Yay, this is fun to know that I will be practicing/training again!  My goal is to join this list before or at Worlds 2017.


----------



## okayama (Jul 27, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> I just realized how close I am, in a sense, to platinum level competitor. I haven't had a cubing goal in a while, but this is now my goal. I have remaining 6x6 and 7x7 single and average, clock single and average, feet single and average, skewb average and megaminx average. I think those can be done in 2-4 comps tops, as long as I practice and I compete where those events are offered. Yay, this is fun to know that I will be practicing/training again!  My goal is to join this list before or at Worlds 2017.



Yeah it's relatively easy for you, because you have a platinum ticket! 
(If you have already got WC podium, WR and CR, I and Japanese cubers say "you have a platinum ticket")


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 2, 2015)

Just got a 5Bld success in competition . First attempt 
Finally joined the Gold Club.... Platinum won't be possible for me.... Cr's are impossible in Europe  and then there is the Wr's ....


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 7, 2015)

Damn, i am close to making one of these, i only need 1 more single, FMC and 3 more avgs, fmc, sq1, and 3bld. Already got the 5bld out of the way though lol. Hopefully by next comp!


----------



## Username (Aug 7, 2015)

Will attempt 5BLD at comp next week. Last event to complete


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 7, 2015)

I just need the bld events wich I hate...


----------



## Nihahhat (Aug 7, 2015)

Got my 5BLD success at Nationals, putting me into the Silver club. Sadly I'm still missing a 3BLD mean. I do have a 4BLD mean, though


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 7, 2015)

Yay, platinum now!


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 7, 2015)

I guess I'm just not cool enough :l I can't even BLD bro... and I'm too bad at Feet, FMC and 7x7 to even want to do them.


----------



## okayama (Sep 3, 2015)

Updated! (investigated on Sep 3, 2015) Now we have 60 members! 
I know there are 55 competitors who miss just one event. Go go for the last one! 

*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Apr 20, 2014) 
Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014) 
Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2014)
Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2014)
Yu Nakajima (Nov 3, 2014)
Javier Tirado Ortiz (Feb 22, 2015)
Yuhei Takagi (Jul 19, 2015)
Jan Bentlage (Jul 19, 2015)
Antoine Cantin (Jul 19, 2015)

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average)

Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 2, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Apr 26, 2014) 
John Brechon (May 10, 2014) 
Callum Hales-Jepp (May 18, 2014) 
Ben Whitmore (Jun 15, 2014)
Ivan Zabrodin (Jun 29, 2014)
Hong Zhang (Jul 6, 2014)
Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2014)
Corey Sakowski (Jul 13, 2014)
Akash Rupela (Jul 27, 2014)
Timothy Sun (Aug 3, 2014)
Riley Woo (Aug 3, 2014)
Walker Welch (Aug 3, 2014)
Jakob Kogler (Aug 10, 2014)
Simon Westlund (Aug 10, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Oct 3, 2014)
Jianyu Que (Oct 3, 2014)
Emanuel Rheinert (Oct 5, 2014)
Lucas Wesche (Oct 5, 2014)
Conor Cronin (Oct 12, 2014)
Nick Vu (Oct 26, 2014)
Anthony Hsu (Nov 2, 2014)
Taku Yanai (Nov 3, 2014)
Brandon Mikel (Nov 15, 2014)
Maarten Smit (Nov 23, 2014)
Vincent Hartanto Utomo (Apr 19, 2015)
Jibo Zhao (May 3, 2015)
Shivam Bansal (May 31, 2015)
Jong-Ho Jeong (Jul 19, 2015)
Qirun Zhong (Jul 19, 2015)
Wilhelm Kilders (Aug 2, 2015) _New!_

*Silver member*
(All Single)

François Courtès (Jan 5, 2014)
Maxim Chechnev (Feb 2, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Yamashita (Feb 23, 2014)
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014)
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014)
Ainesh Sevellaraja (Jul 20, 2014)
Evan Brown (Aug 3, 2014)
Siva Shanmukh Vetcha (Aug 17, 2014)
Billy Jeffs (Aug 25, 2014)
Mimmi Leckius (Sep 21, 2014)
Anton Krokhmal (Feb 1, 2015)
Yumu Tabuchi (Mar 29, 2015)
Sei Sugama (Mar 29, 2015)
Sebastian Werb (Jul 5, 2015)
Mason Langenderfer (Aug 2, 2015) _New!_


----------



## biscuit (Sep 3, 2015)

Congrats to Wilhelm Kilders, and Mason Langenderfer!


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 3, 2015)

Uggghhhhh when will I get 5BLD????? And 3BLD mean.


----------



## TDM (Sep 3, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Uggghhhhh when will I get 5BLD????? And 3BLD mean.


3BLD mean shouldn't be hard to get if you go slow for one round. You might have to go faster in the later rounds if you want to win though.

Also, don't forget you'll also need a WC podium to be in platinum!


----------



## BboyArchon (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm doing my best to learn Square-1 and get in the Silver member. I know that 5x5 blind will fall occasionally but that damn Square... I hate it. After that, If I can finally can get the 3x3 Bld average, Gold member club should be easy to get  Congrats to all 60!!


----------



## Cale S (Sep 3, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Uggghhhhh when will I get 5BLD????? And 3BLD mean.



5BLD was the 4th event I got lol

for gold I just need 6x6, 7x7, and OH, and for platinum (not really a reasonable goal) I could get 5BLD WR at WC2017


----------



## mycube (Sep 6, 2015)

So today (or better yesterday) I also did Feet as my last event missing, now I also have all events!  Next goal: become member of the platinum club


----------



## Ben Wak (Sep 6, 2015)

Can I join


----------



## biscuit (Sep 7, 2015)

alliance cubing said:


> Can I join



Yep! Just complete every WCA event.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 14, 2015)

I picked up a lot of my missing events at Wiscube 2nd Edition! Now all I need for platinum are Megaminx average, 6x6 single and average, 7x7 single and average.

I have a lot of practicing ahead of me haha, but I'm up for it


----------



## Mikel (Sep 14, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> I picked up a lot of my missing events at Wiscube 2nd Edition! Now all I need for platinum are Megaminx average, 6x6 single and average, 7x7 single and average.
> 
> I have a lot of practicing ahead of me haha, but I'm up for it



Coincidentally, megaminx average and 7x7 average were the hardest for me and the last two items I needed to become a gold member. 5BLD is easy, its those dang big cube cut-offs!


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 14, 2015)

Mikel said:


> Coincidentally, megaminx average and 7x7 average were the hardest for me and the last two items I needed to become a gold member. 5BLD is easy, its those dang big cube cut-offs!



Congrats on your gold status! 

Yes cut offs are really intimidating for me right now. I could not meet the cutoff at Wiscube for a Megaminx average.

I guess it takes about a year to go from novice to under the cut offs? At least that seems reasonable for someone like me with a light practice regimen.

Do you have any advice for meeting the cut offs? Should I start learning advanced methods right away, or just go with my own intuition?


----------



## Iggy (Sep 14, 2015)

I will be a platinum member some day. I just need an FMC mean, a WR and a Worlds podium lol


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 14, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Congrats on your gold status!
> 
> Yes cut offs are really intimidating for me right now. I could not meet the cutoff at Wiscube for a Megaminx average.
> 
> ...



Megaminx and big cubes are all down to practice. If you are really intent on getting those results, spamming practice is pretty much all that's needed.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 14, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Megaminx and big cubes are all down to practice. If you are really intent on getting those results, spamming practice is pretty much all that's needed.



That's good to know, and thanks for the advice!


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Darn, now I just need a competition with 5BLD so I can (try to) get a success


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 14, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> Darn, now I just need a competition with 5BLD so I can (try to) get a success



Yeee me too come to BASC PBQ

By which I mean you should apply to west coast school cuz west coast best coast


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 14, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> Darn, now I just need a competition with 5BLD so I can (try to) get a success



come to UMD

5BLD at next comp hint hint nudge nudge


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 14, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> Yeee me too come to BASC PBQ
> 
> By which I mean you should apply to west coast school cuz west coast best coast





Ninja Storm said:


> come to UMD
> 
> 5BLD at next comp hint hint nudge nudge



Nice try, guys.


----------



## okayama (Sep 30, 2015)

Updated! (investigated on Sep 30, 2015)
Welcome three new members! 

*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Apr 20, 2014) 
Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014) 
Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2014)
Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2014)
Yu Nakajima (Nov 3, 2014)
Javier Tirado Ortiz (Feb 22, 2015)
Yuhei Takagi (Jul 19, 2015)
Jan Bentlage (Jul 19, 2015)
Antoine Cantin (Jul 19, 2015)

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average)

Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 2, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Apr 26, 2014) 
John Brechon (May 10, 2014) 
Callum Hales-Jepp (May 18, 2014) 
Ben Whitmore (Jun 15, 2014)
Ivan Zabrodin (Jun 29, 2014)
Hong Zhang (Jul 6, 2014)
Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2014)
Corey Sakowski (Jul 13, 2014)
Akash Rupela (Jul 27, 2014)
Timothy Sun (Aug 3, 2014)
Riley Woo (Aug 3, 2014)
Walker Welch (Aug 3, 2014)
Jakob Kogler (Aug 10, 2014)
Simon Westlund (Aug 10, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Oct 3, 2014)
Jianyu Que (Oct 3, 2014)
Emanuel Rheinert (Oct 5, 2014)
Lucas Wesche (Oct 5, 2014)
Conor Cronin (Oct 12, 2014)
Nick Vu (Oct 26, 2014)
Anthony Hsu (Nov 2, 2014)
Taku Yanai (Nov 3, 2014)
Brandon Mikel (Nov 15, 2014)
Maarten Smit (Nov 23, 2014)
Vincent Hartanto Utomo (Apr 19, 2015)
Jibo Zhao (May 3, 2015)
Shivam Bansal (May 31, 2015)
Jong-Ho Jeong (Jul 19, 2015)
Qirun Zhong (Jul 19, 2015)
Wilhelm Kilders (Aug 2, 2015)
Linus Fresz (Sep 6, 2015) _New!_
Kevin Matthews (Sep 13, 2015) _New!_

*Silver member*
(All Single)

François Courtès (Jan 5, 2014)
Maxim Chechnev (Feb 2, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Yamashita (Feb 23, 2014)
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014)
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014)
Ainesh Sevellaraja (Jul 20, 2014)
Evan Brown (Aug 3, 2014)
Siva Shanmukh Vetcha (Aug 17, 2014)
Billy Jeffs (Aug 25, 2014)
Mimmi Leckius (Sep 21, 2014)
Anton Krokhmal (Feb 1, 2015)
Yumu Tabuchi (Mar 29, 2015)
Sei Sugama (Mar 29, 2015)
Sebastian Werb (Jul 5, 2015)
Mason Langenderfer (Aug 2, 2015)
Syuhei Omura (Sep 22, 2015) _New!_


----------



## Damien Porter (Sep 30, 2015)

Has anyone completed all WCA events in a single competition. If not gold then silver.


----------



## shadowslice e (Sep 30, 2015)

Damien Porter said:


> Has anyone completed all WCA events in a single competition. If not gold then silver.



I think berd's doing all the available events at UK nats but I'm not sure which ones are missed.


----------



## EMI (Sep 30, 2015)

Damien Porter said:


> Has anyone completed all WCA events in a single competition. If not gold then silver.



Probably. I did "silver" at my last competiton, but I bet a ton of people have done that...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 17, 2015)

I find it slightly bizarre that Simon Westlund isn't a platinum member because he has not set any European records, even though he has set world records. Holding a WR is arguably one step further than a CR, so should a WR not also count as a CR?


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 17, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> I find it slightly bizarre that Simon Westlund isn't a platinum member because he has not set any European records, even though he has set world records. Holding a WR is arguably one step further than a CR, so should a WR not also count as a CR?



I agree. If you do a wr it's automatically also cr and nr obviously...


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 17, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> I agree. If you do a wr it's automatically also cr and nr obviously...



I also agree. I think a WR should count as a CR for the purposes of the platinum list.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 17, 2015)

I think it's a more sort of a "completion of your profile" as in having "History of Continental Records" on your page. I don't think anyone is saying that a WR isn't also a CR..


----------



## okayama (Nov 7, 2015)

Updated! (investigated on Nov 7, 2015)
4 new members, 1 upgrader, 1 returnee 

*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Apr 20, 2014) 
Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014) 
Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2014)
Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2014)
Yu Nakajima (Nov 3, 2014)
Javier Tirado Ortiz (Feb 22, 2015)
Yuhei Takagi (Jul 19, 2015)
Jan Bentlage (Jul 19, 2015)
Antoine Cantin (Jul 19, 2015)

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average)

Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 2, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Apr 26, 2014) 
John Brechon (May 10, 2014) 
Callum Hales-Jepp (May 18, 2014) 
Ben Whitmore (Jun 15, 2014)
Ivan Zabrodin (Jun 29, 2014)
Hong Zhang (Jul 6, 2014)
Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2014)
Corey Sakowski (Jul 13, 2014)
Akash Rupela (Jul 27, 2014)
Timothy Sun (Aug 3, 2014)
Riley Woo (Aug 3, 2014)
Walker Welch (Aug 3, 2014)
Jakob Kogler (Aug 10, 2014)
Simon Westlund (Aug 10, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Oct 3, 2014)
Jianyu Que (Oct 3, 2014)
Emanuel Rheinert (Oct 5, 2014)
Lucas Wesche (Oct 5, 2014)
Conor Cronin (Oct 12, 2014)
Nick Vu (Oct 26, 2014)
Anthony Hsu (Nov 2, 2014)
Taku Yanai (Nov 3, 2014)
Brandon Mikel (Nov 15, 2014)
Maarten Smit (Nov 23, 2014)
Vincent Hartanto Utomo (Apr 19, 2015)
Jibo Zhao (May 3, 2015)
Shivam Bansal (May 31, 2015)
Jong-Ho Jeong (Jul 19, 2015)
Qirun Zhong (Jul 19, 2015)
Wilhelm Kilders (Aug 2, 2015)
Linus Fresz (Sep 6, 2015)
Kevin Matthews (Sep 13, 2015)
Maxim Chechnev (Oct 25, 2015) _Upgraded!_
Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar (Nov 1, 2015) _New!_

*Silver member*
(All Single)

François Courtès (Jan 5, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Yamashita (Feb 23, 2014)
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014)
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014)
Ainesh Sevellaraja (Jul 20, 2014)
Evan Brown (Aug 3, 2014)
Siva Shanmukh Vetcha (Aug 17, 2014)
Billy Jeffs (Aug 25, 2014)
Mimmi Leckius (Sep 21, 2014)
Anton Krokhmal (Feb 1, 2015)
Yumu Tabuchi (Mar 29, 2015)
Sei Sugama (Mar 29, 2015)
Sebastian Werb (Jul 5, 2015)
Mason Langenderfer (Aug 2, 2015)
Syuhei Omura (Sep 22, 2015)
Yan Xuan (Oct 4, 2015) _Welcome back!_
Matteo Colombo (Oct 18, 2015) _New!_
Xin Shi (Oct 25, 2015) _New!_
Fritz Löhr (Nov 1, 2015) _New!_


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 10, 2015)

This weekend at Danish Special 2015, I won 3bld for the first time! In doing so, I became the 4th person (and 1st non-European) to win every official event at least once each. This has been my goal ever since I first saw Lid's list over a year ago and realized it would be realistic for me since I was only missing a few events. At that time I also thought it would be a good criterion for yet another higher level of this list, but didn't want to post about it until I had accomplished it. Anyway, since it goes well with the theme of "completing" some task in all the events, and all 4 people who have accomplished this were already Platinum members, here are your WCA Diamond members:

*Diamond member*
(all Platinum member qualifications + win every event at least once each)

Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014) 
Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2014)
Jan Bentlage (Jul 19, 2015)
Evan Liu (Dec 6, 2015)

Also, here's an updated list of those who have won 10 or more events at least once each (Lid hasn't responded to my update request for his list):


Spoiler




* Name	** Events Won	** 222	** 333	** 444	** 555	** 666	** 777	** 333bf	** 333fm	** 333ft	** 333oh	** clock	** minx	** pyram	** skewb	** sq1	** 444bf	** 555bf	** 333mbf	** Total Wins	* Bence Barát	* 18	* 44	 11	 14	 43	 56	 63	 33	 18	 1	 8	 1	 22	 8	 3	 40	 8	 3	 7	 383	 Daniel Sheppard	* 18	* 6	 1	 2	 1	 1	 2	 7	 20	 8	 1	 25	 4	 8	 3	 2	 6	 3	 7	 107	 Jan Bentlage	* 18	* 4	 1	 1	 3	 5	 7	 1	 12	 11	 3	 2	 6	 7	 9	 10	 2	 8	 4	 96	 Evan Liu	* 18	* 3	 2	 12	 11	 6	 4	 1	 3	 3	 3	 22	 5	 2	 1	 4	 1	 1	 3	 87	 Feliks Zemdegs	* 17	* 20	 37	 39	 30	 20	 15	 9	 5	  37	 1	 13	 11	 1	 5	 2	 1	 5	 251	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	* 17	* 17	 12	 17	 11	 2	  2	 3	 1	 9	 3	 4	 8	 2	 1	 2	 1	 4	 99	 Ivan Zabrodin	* 17	* 5	 2	 4	 2	 2	 3	 2	 2	 2	  11	 7	 3	 6	 4	 2	 1	 2	 60	 Sébastien Auroux	* 16	* 14	  1	 1	 2	 4	 5	 59	 3	 1	 12	  17	 3	 1	 6	 1	 10	 140	 John Brechon	* 16	* 4	 5	 19	 20	 8	 8	 4	 3	  13	 1	 11	 11	 1	 11	 1	  2	 122	 Simon Westlund	* 16	* 10	 8	 13	 10	 9	 9	 5	 6	 1	 2	 5	 26	 7	  1	  2	 1	 115	 Timothy Sun	* 16	* 18	 9	 12	 11	  1	 8	 2	 6	 3	 2	 2	 3	  5	 2	 1	 2	 87	 Erik Akkersdijk	* 15	* 32	 45	 59	 75	 29	 27	 10	 21	 19	 26	 3	 44	 19	  3	   1	 413	 Bernett Orlando	* 15	* 8	 14	 13	 9	  1	 5	 1	 1	 7	  2	 2	  5	 1	 1	 5	 75	 Yu Nakajima * 14	* 14	 28	 17	 31	 13	 12	  2	 2	 2	  8	 1	  4	 1	 2	  137	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	* 14	* 24	 11	 1	 2	 1	  20	 4	 22	 20	 7	 4	   7	 5	  7	 135	 Milán Baticz	* 14	* 17	 13	 24	 8	 2	 3	 13	 8	  21	 2	 4	 2	  3	   1	 121	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	* 14	* 4	 9	 9	 6	 3	 1	 14	   9	 12	 10	 11	  10	 1	  7	 106	 Jorge Castillo Matas	* 14	* 6	 8	 14	 12	 4	 5	 14	   8	 1	 7	 14	 6	 3	   3	 105	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	* 14	* 22	 17	 8	 4	   3	 2	 1	 13	 4	 1	 7	 3	 3	   3	 91	 Jong-Ho Jeong * 14	* 3	 9	 15	 8	 4	 5	 15	 2	  8	  8	 1	  1	 1	  2	 82	 Akash Rupela	* 14	* 2	 18	 11	 11	 5	 6	 5	   3	 2	 5	 5	 3	 4	   1	 81	 Louis Cormier	* 14	* 7	 2	 9	 6	 3	 5	 1	 1	 10	 1	 3	 17	 10	  1	    76	 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	* 14	* 11	 10	 3	 1	 2	 1	 6	 2	 1	 8	  12	 1	  5	   3	 66	 Antoine Cantin	* 14	* 2	 5	 2	 3	   4	 1	 2	 20	 1	 3	 2	 8	 1	  1	  55	 Dan Cohen	* 13	* 11	 17	 41	 50	 17	 12	 6	 2	  16	 9	 2	 11	  16	    210	 Robert Yau	* 13	* 6	 5	 27	 12	 17	 14	  4	 1	 13	  13	 3	 4	 11	    130	 Bhargav Narasimhan	* 13	* 13	 13	 14	 3	   12	 3	 3	 29	 1	 16	  5	  1	  1	 114	 Alexander Olleta del Molino	* 13	* 1	 2	 1	 1	   16	 22	 14	 2	 2	 5	 1	 3	    12	 82	 Gunnar Krig	* 13	* 9	 12	 12	 5	   1	 7	 1	 20	 3	 4	 3	  1	   3	 81	 Michael Young	* 13	* 8	 1	 1	 5	 1	 1	 7	 8	  4	  3	 5	 2	 21	    67	 Gaurav Taneja	* 13	* 2	 1	 9	 13	 8	 6	 2	   3	  2	 1	 2	 5	   1	 55	 Artem Melikian * 13	* 1	 3	 1	  1	  2	 3	 9	 3	  4	 4	 5	 2	   1	 39	 Yunqi Ouyang * 13	* 2	  2	 2	 1	 1	 2	 1	 4	  1	 1	   1	 1	 2	  21	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	* 12	* 6	 3	 4	    11	 5	 43	 5	 1	 7	 6	  4	   2	 97	 Jayden McNeill	* 12	* 20	 5	 7	 3	 2	 2	  4	  8	  1	 8	 10	 6	    76	 Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras	* 12	* 6	 12	 15	 8	 2	 3	 9	 4	  3	 1	 2	      3	 68	 Marcin Zalewski	* 12	*  8	 2	 2	  2	 17	 1	 3	 3	  1	    8	 4	 4	 55	 Niko Ronkainen	* 12	* 7	   1	 2	 1	  2	 5	 1	 10	 2	 4	 9	 2	    46	 Simon Lim	* 12	* 4	 7	 7	 6	 6	 4	 6	 1	  1	  1	    1	  2	 46	 Hendry Cahyadi	* 12	* 4	 8	 5	 1	  1	 1	  1	 2	 1	  3	 1	    1	 29	 Rowe Hessler	* 11	* 35	 40	 30	 14	   18	 1	  34	  3	 1	  1	   2	 179	 Hunor Bózsing	* 11	* 1	 14	 17	 10	 2	 1	    29	  1	 1	 7	 1	    84	 Anssi Vanhala	* 11	* 7	 19	 5	 3	   2	 3	 18	 17	 5	 3	 1	      83	 Daniel Gracia Ortiz	* 11	* 10	 4	 3	 3	 1	     6	 2	 1	 5	 7	 16	    58	 Kim Jokinen	* 11	* 6	 6	 8	 1	   6	   8	 3	 1	 10	  4	 1	   54	 Tim Reynolds	* 11	* 2	 2	  2	   5	 10	   12	 2	 6	   4	 1	 1	 47	 Michael Gottlieb	* 11	* 3	 1	 15	 13	 2	 2	 1	   1	  2	 2	  1	    43	 Anton Rostovikov	* 11	* 1	 2	 2	 1	   19	 1	    1	 1	   3	 1	 4	 36	 Mitchell Lane	* 11	* 1	 1	 3	 1	 4	 4	     2	 3	 10	 3	 2	    34	 Allyson Dias de Lima	* 11	* 3	 2	 3	 3	   6	   5	 1	 5	   2	 2	  1	 33	 Ting Sheng Bao Yang	* 11	* 2	 3	 4	 2	 2	 4	    1	 5	 1	 7	  2	    33	 Emanuel Rheinert	* 11	* 1	 1	 5	 2	 5	 4	  2	  1	   1	  8	 1	   31	 Dániel Varga * 11	* 4	 2	 3	 1	 1	  1	 1	  3	   8	  3	   1	 28	 Facundo Finola	* 11	* 6	 2	 3	 5	  1	  1	  1	 1	 1	 2	  1	    24	 Shubham Kumar	* 11	* 1	 1	  5	 1	 1	   1	 4	  2	 3	 3	 1	    23	 Ainesh Sevellaraja	* 11	* 2	 1	  1	   3	    4	  5	 1	 1	 1	 1	 1	 21	 Mats Valk	* 10	* 19	 37	 28	 18	 5	 3	  4	  22	    1	 11	    148	 Przemysław Kaleta	* 10	* 7	 14	 28	 6	 2	 3	  1	 10	 31	    7	     109	 Cornelius Dieckmann	* 10	* 13	 27	 6	 7	 2	 2	 8	 2	  23	        1	 91	 Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba	* 10	* 11	 20	 19	 9	 5	 3	    9	  9	 3	  1	    89	 Kevin Costello III	* 10	* 2	 19	 26	 12	 1	 5	    10	  1	 1	  1	    78	 Clément Gallet	* 10	*   3	 6	 1	  20	 24	  1	 4	     4	 1	 10	 74	 Philippe Virouleau	* 10	* 21	 1	 9	 14	 5	 3	  1	   1	 10	   2	    67	 Morten Arborg	* 10	* 7	 15	 8	 3	 2	 3	  1	  19	   3	  1	    62	 Lucas Wesche	* 10	* 1	  4	 8	 12	 12	   1	 4	  10	   7	 1	   60	 Yinghao Wang * 10	* 26	 5	 15	 1	   2	 2	    1	 2	 3	    1	 58	 Antonie Paterakis	* 10	* 13	 9	 4	 7	 1	 1	  2	  2	   4	 2	     45	 Justin Jaffray	* 10	* 24	 4	 1	   1	 1	 1	  5	 3	 1	 2	      43	 Mattia Furlan	* 10	* 1	 2	 8	 8	 6	 7	     3	 3	 1	 1	     40	 Maarten Smit	* 10	* 3	      5	 1	   12	 2	 4	  5	 3	 1	 3	 39	 Dene Beardsley	* 10	*  2	 5	 5	 5	 5	   2	 1	  1	 3	  9	    38	 Ville Seppänen	* 10	* 3	 4	 2	 2	   14	 1	     1	   6	 3	 2	 38	 David Woner	* 10	* 4	  4	 2	   3	 1	  3	 12	 1	 2	  4	    36	 Lorenzo Vigani Poli	* 10	* 2	  5	 5	 2	 5	 4	 3	    5	   3	   2	 36	 Uriel Gayosso Ruiz	* 10	* 5	 3	 5	 6	 2	 2	    2	  2	 1	  7	    35	 Daniel Cano Salgado	* 10	* 4	 3	 3	 4	   1	  3	 4	 4	  2	 2	     30	 Shivam Bansal	* 10	* 2	 1	    1	 6	 1	   1	  8	 1	  1	  6	 28	 Weifeng Cheng	* 10	* 1	 1	 4	 6	 3	 2	  1	    1	 3	  4	    26	 Fernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez	* 10	* 1	 1	 5	 2	 1	  2	   1	 1	 3	 1	      18	 AJ Blair	* 10	* 2	  1	 1	   2	 2	  1	  1	 2	  3	   1	 16	 Juan Juli Andika Chandra	* 10	* 1	  1	 4	 2	 1	 1	 3	   1	 1	 1	      16	 Chunyu Zhang * 10	* 1	   2	 1	 1	 1	 1	     1	  3	 2	 2	  15	 Oleg Martynov	* 10	* 2	 1	 2	 1	 2	 2	  1	  1	    2	 1	    15	




Edit: Another list 


Spoiler: First Wins for Each Event



1) Square-1 - Washington DC Winter 2011 (February 19, 2011)
2) 4x4 - River Hill Spring 2011 (June 18, 2011)
3) 5x5 - Appalachia 2011 (September 17, 2011)
4) Clock - Carnegie Mellon Spring 2012 (April 14, 2012)
5) 2x2 - Tianjin Open 2012 (May 27, 2012)
T6) 3x3oh - Raleigh Open 2012 (June 21, 2012)
T6) 3x3mbf - Raleigh Open 2012 (June 21, 2012)
8) 6x6 - Carnegie Mellon Fall 2012 (December 8, 2012)
T9) 3x3wf - Carnegie Mellon Spring 2013 (May 11, 2013)
T9) Megaminx - Carnegie Mellon Spring 2013 (May 11, 2013)
T9) 7x7 - Carnegie Mellon Spring 2013 (May 11, 2013)
T12) 3x3fm - French Championship 2014 (May 10-11, 2014)
T12) 4x4bld - French Championship 2014 (May 10-11, 2014)
14) Pyraminx - Carnegie Mellon Fall 2014 (October 11, 2014)
T15) 3x3 - Xi'an Cherry Blossom 2015 (April 4-5, 2015)
T15) 5x5bld - Xi'an Cherry Blossom 2015 (April 4-5, 2015)
17) Skewb - Music City Speedsolving 2015 (September 12, 2015)
18) 3x3bld - Danish Special 2015 (December 5-6, 2015)


----------



## Iggy (Dec 10, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> This weekend at Danish Special 2015, I won 3bld for the first time! In doing so, I became the 4th person (and 1st non-European) to win every official event at least once each. This has been my goal ever since I first saw Lid's list over a year ago and realized it would be realistic for me since I was only missing a few events. At that time I also thought it would be a good criterion for yet another higher level of this list, but didn't want to post about it until I had accomplished it. Anyway, since it goes well with the theme of "completing" some task in all the events, and all 4 people who have accomplished this were already Platinum members, here are your WCA Diamond members:
> 
> *Diamond member*
> (all Platinum member qualifications + win every event at least once each)
> ...



Nice! I should try to do this. Currently I have 4x4, 6x6, 7x7, OH, FMC, feet and megaminx left. 6x6 and 7x7 are the hard ones

Of course, becoming a platinum member is the hardest


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 10, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice! I should try to do this. Currently I have 4x4, 6x6, 7x7, OH, FMC, feet and megaminx left. 6x6 and 7x7 are the hard ones
> 
> Of course, becoming a platinum member is the hardest


Thanks and good luck! Sometimes you just have to be in the right place at the right time.

The platinum member criteria do seem like they might be harder than this, so we could switch the criteria if in the long run more people accomplish this. However, if we did that at this moment, we'd have the same 4 people be the only platinum and diamond members.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 10, 2015)

Now the only events I need are BLD ones, I still need a clock, FMC mean and feet average. FMC mean will be an real issue since it's incredibly unlikely that I'll go to a comp with a FMC mean of 3. It just not going to happen where I am.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 24, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> This weekend at Danish Special 2015, I won 3bld for the first time! In doing so, I became the 4th person (and 1st non-European) to win every official event at least once each. This has been my goal ever since I first saw Lid's list over a year ago and realized it would be realistic for me since I was only missing a few events. At that time I also thought it would be a good criterion for yet another higher level of this list, but didn't want to post about it until I had accomplished it. Anyway, since it goes well with the theme of "completing" some task in all the events, and all 4 people who have accomplished this were already Platinum members, here are your WCA Diamond members:
> 
> *Diamond member*
> (all Platinum member qualifications + win every event at least once each)
> ...



I think there should be one step further 
- having a 4 and 5bld mean aswell! I think only Jan has achieved this


----------



## okayama (Dec 31, 2015)

Updated! (investigated on Dec 31, 2015)
Congrats to Syuhei on the platinum status! Three platinum members from Japan! 

Now we have 69 members, increased by 18 from 2014!

*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Apr 20, 2014) 
Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014) 
Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2014)
Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2014)
Yu Nakajima (Nov 3, 2014)
Javier Tirado Ortiz (Feb 22, 2015)
Yuhei Takagi (Jul 19, 2015)
Jan Bentlage (Jul 19, 2015)
Antoine Cantin (Jul 19, 2015)
Syuhei Omura (Dec 27, 2015) _Upgraded!_

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average)

Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 2, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Apr 26, 2014) 
John Brechon (May 10, 2014) 
Callum Hales-Jepp (May 18, 2014) 
Ben Whitmore (Jun 15, 2014)
Ivan Zabrodin (Jun 29, 2014)
Hong Zhang (Jul 6, 2014)
Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2014)
Corey Sakowski (Jul 13, 2014)
Akash Rupela (Jul 27, 2014)
Timothy Sun (Aug 3, 2014)
Riley Woo (Aug 3, 2014)
Walker Welch (Aug 3, 2014)
Jakob Kogler (Aug 10, 2014)
Simon Westlund (Aug 10, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Oct 3, 2014)
Jianyu Que (Oct 3, 2014)
Emanuel Rheinert (Oct 5, 2014)
Lucas Wesche (Oct 5, 2014)
Conor Cronin (Oct 12, 2014)
Nick Vu (Oct 26, 2014)
Anthony Hsu (Nov 2, 2014)
Taku Yanai (Nov 3, 2014)
Brandon Mikel (Nov 15, 2014)
Maarten Smit (Nov 23, 2014)
Vincent Hartanto Utomo (Apr 19, 2015)
Jibo Zhao (May 3, 2015)
Shivam Bansal (May 31, 2015)
Jong-Ho Jeong (Jul 19, 2015)
Qirun Zhong (Jul 19, 2015)
Wilhelm Kilders (Aug 2, 2015)
Linus Fresz (Sep 6, 2015)
Kevin Matthews (Sep 13, 2015)
Maxim Chechnev (Oct 25, 2015)
Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar (Nov 1, 2015)
Shuto Ueno (Dec 13, 2015) _New!_

*Silver member*
(All Single)

François Courtès (Jan 5, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Yamashita (Feb 23, 2014)
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014)
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014)
Ainesh Sevellaraja (Jul 20, 2014)
Evan Brown (Aug 3, 2014)
Siva Shanmukh Vetcha (Aug 17, 2014)
Billy Jeffs (Aug 25, 2014)
Mimmi Leckius (Sep 21, 2014)
Anton Krokhmal (Feb 1, 2015)
Yumu Tabuchi (Mar 29, 2015)
Sei Sugama (Mar 29, 2015)
Sebastian Werb (Jul 5, 2015)
Mason Langenderfer (Aug 2, 2015)
Yan Xuan (Oct 4, 2015)
Matteo Colombo (Oct 18, 2015)
Xin Shi (Oct 25, 2015)
Fritz Löhr (Nov 1, 2015)


----------



## okayama (Dec 31, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> This weekend at Danish Special 2015, I won 3bld for the first time! In doing so, I became the 4th person (and 1st non-European) to win every official event at least once each. This has been my goal ever since I first saw Lid's list over a year ago and realized it would be realistic for me since I was only missing a few events. At that time I also thought it would be a good criterion for yet another higher level of this list, but didn't want to post about it until I had accomplished it. Anyway, since it goes well with the theme of "completing" some task in all the events, and all 4 people who have accomplished this were already Platinum members, here are your WCA Diamond members:
> 
> *Diamond member*
> (all Platinum member qualifications + win every event at least once each)
> ...


Congrats on the awesome achievement! 
Diamond member is interesting, but this is quite difficult to achieve, and I would like to discuss another (lower) member status before this, in order that more cubers enjoy our club.

Some Japanese cubers pointed out that the gap between platinum and gold is big, and wanted a middle member status between the two. What condition is appropriate for it? I consider the following statuses (precious metal, not precious stone like diamond/crystal)

Platinum - as it is
Gold - new, what condition is appropriate?
Silver - All single+average
Bronze - All single
Desirable conditions:

Platinum members satisfy Gold member's condition
Gold members satisfy Silver members condition
You can easily confirm the condition from your WCA page at least, preferably above "History (Map)"


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 31, 2015)

okayama said:


> Congrats on the awesome achievement!
> Diamond member is interesting, but this is quite difficult to achieve, and I would like to discuss another (lower) member status before this, in order that more cubers enjoy our club.
> 
> Some Japanese cubers pointed out that the gap between platinum and gold is big, and wanted a middle member status between the two. What condition is appropriate for it? I consider the following statuses (precious metal, not precious stone like diamond/crystal)
> ...



It wouldn't necessarily be nested within the current Silver category, but with the addition of BLD mean and FMC mean, an "All Averages" category isn't as trivial as it used to be. For a step between the two, maybe one of the three requirements for platinum could be the next step.


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 31, 2015)

How about
1. Bronze - All single,
2. Silver - All single + Average,
3. Gold - Silver + either World's Podium or CR (or WR as well I guess? since WR is not included in the CR list :/),
4. Platinum - as is.

All precious metals ranking can be checked through the WCA profile page,

and then we have
5. Diamond - platinum + 4bld and 5bld mean + all event win
which can't be as easily checked.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 31, 2015)

okayama said:


> Congrats on the awesome achievement!
> Diamond member is interesting, but this is quite difficult to achieve, and I would like to discuss another (lower) member status before this, in order that more cubers enjoy our club.


Thanks!


okayama said:


> Some Japanese cubers pointed out that the gap between platinum and gold is big, and wanted a middle member status between the two. What condition is appropriate for it? I consider the following statuses (precious metal, not precious stone like diamond/crystal)
> 
> Platinum - as it is
> Gold - new, what condition is appropriate?
> ...


Yeah, probably one or two of the platinum requirements would work for gold.


TheCoolMinxer said:


> I think there should be one step further
> - having a 4 and 5bld mean aswell! I think only Jan has achieved this


Eh, we can give an extra * for people who achieve this, but for now I don't think it should be a requirement for any membership.


----------



## okayama (Feb 14, 2016)

Akihiro Ishida created a test page for a new platinum/gold/silver/bronze memberships. How does it sound?
http://wcadb.net/awecc_test.php


----------



## Hari (Feb 21, 2016)

okayama said:


> Akihiro Ishida created a test page for a new platinum/gold/silver/bronze memberships. How does it sound?
> http://wcadb.net/awecc_test.php



It sounds great! Nice intermediate step is being covered. Evan's idea of diamond is also cool. Sort of like a pinnacle for achievements.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 21, 2016)

okayama said:


> Akihiro Ishida created a test page for a new platinum/gold/silver/bronze memberships. How does it sound?
> http://wcadb.net/awecc_test.php



Other than getting demoted, I like this.


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 23, 2016)

okayama said:


> Akihiro Ishida created a test page for a new platinum/gold/silver/bronze memberships. How does it sound?
> http://wcadb.net/awecc_test.php



I also like it 

I would like, however, to bring up the same "issue" in which a WR isn't considered a CR. It's not a big deal, but seeing people (like Simon Westlund, for example) not qualify for being a platinum member simply because they were too fast seems strange to me.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 23, 2016)

not_kevin said:


> I also like it
> 
> I would like, however, to bring up the same "issue" in which a WR isn't considered a CR. It's not a big deal, but seeing people (like Simon Westlund, for example) not qualify for being a platinum member simply because they were too fast seems strange to me.



agreed with this

also this thing could be nice to have on the wca website, up to them though


----------



## Daniel Egdal (Apr 4, 2016)

Why is there no "all average"


----------



## Cale S (Apr 4, 2016)

Daniel Egdal said:


> Why is there no "all average"



That's equivalent to "all single and average" (gold membership) because average implies single


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 4, 2016)

Cale S said:


> That's equivalent to "all single and average" (gold membership) because average implies single



A different way of interpreting it, 'tho (which is something I've wondered about before), is why there isn't an "all official averages" group. This is different than the "all single and average" group, because you don't need bigBLDs to get in.

I personally think that all official averages is a pretty easy thing to do, especially compared to every other thing on the list; certainly, I find one-short-of-all-singles more impressive. But I wouldn't mind having a nice free title for myself, until I can go to a comp with 5bld


----------



## Mikel (Apr 5, 2016)

not_kevin said:


> A different way of interpreting it, 'tho (which is something I've wondered about before), is why there isn't an "all official averages" group. This is different than the "all single and average" group, because you don't need bigBLDs to get in.
> 
> I personally think that all official averages is a pretty easy thing to do, especially compared to every other thing on the list; certainly, I find one-short-of-all-singles more impressive. But I wouldn't mind having a nice free title for myself, until I can go to a comp with 5bld



I would personally disagree, although I'm sure your opinion would be the most popular. I believe big BLD's were fairly easy to achieve compared to 7x7 average based on the standard cut-offs implemented at US competitions. I felt that I had to put significantly more work into 7x7 to achieve times below competition cut-offs than I had to put into 5x5 BLD to achieve an official success.

I am currently a gold member and my last or "hardest" events to complete were 7x7 average, megaminx average, and 6x6 average.


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 5, 2016)

Mikel said:


> I would personally disagree, although I'm sure your opinion would be the most popular. I believe big BLD's were fairly easy to achieve compared to 7x7 average based on the standard cut-offs implemented at US competitions. I felt that I had to put significantly more work into 7x7 to achieve times below competition cut-offs than I had to put into 5x5 BLD to achieve an official success.
> 
> I am currently a gold member and my last or "hardest" events to complete were 7x7 average, megaminx average, and 6x6 average.



Yeah, I see that argument, for sure. Big BLD is definitely more a test of "can you physically pull this off", whereas big cube events are much more about "can you compete at a competitive level". Maybe that's enough of a reason to have "all official averages" be something worth considering for silver? 

But clearly, the real takeaway is that I need to go to a 5bld comp...


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 5, 2016)

not_kevin said:


> Yeah, I see that argument, for sure. Big BLD is definitely more a test of "can you physically pull this off", whereas big cube events are much more about "can you compete at a competitive level". Maybe that's enough of a reason to have "all official averages" be something worth considering for silver?
> 
> But clearly, the real takeaway is that I need to go to a 5bld comp...



I could have had all official averages in 203 days after my first competition if I just did feet at Norwegian championships. There were very relaxed, or just no cutoff at all, for some of the events. I guess it entirely depends on where in the world you are how difficult it is to get some speedsolving averages.


----------



## Daniel Egdal (Apr 5, 2016)

I definitely think all average should be added there are a lot of good people (fx Robert Yau) that have done all average and deserve recognition but are missing BigBLD


----------



## okayama (Jun 13, 2016)

Updated! (investigated on Jun 13, 2016)
Now we have 79 members in 4 memberships (bronze membership is introduced)!

Congrats to Jayden on the platinum status!

*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Apr 20, 2014)
Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014)
Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2014)
Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2014)
Yu Nakajima (Nov 3, 2014)
Javier Tirado Ortiz (Feb 22, 2015)
Yuhei Takagi (Jul 19, 2015)
Jan Bentlage (Jul 19, 2015)
Antoine Cantin (Jul 19, 2015)
Syuhei Omura (Dec 27, 2015)
Jayden McNeill (May 22, 2016) _New!_

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average and additional field of continental/world achievement)

Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 2, 2014)
John Brechon (May 10, 2014)
Hong Zhang (Jul 6, 2014)
Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2014)
Corey Sakowski (Jul 13, 2014)
Akash Rupela (Jul 27, 2014)
Walker Welch (Aug 3, 2014)
Timothy Sun (Aug 3, 2014)
Riley Woo (Aug 3, 2014)
Simon Westlund (Aug 10, 2014)
Emanuel Rheinert (Oct 5, 2014)
Lucas Wesche (Oct 5, 2014)
Conor Cronin (Oct 12, 2014)
Anthony Hsu (Nov 2, 2014)
Taku Yanai (Nov 3, 2014)
Maarten Smit (Nov 23, 2014)
Vincent Hartanto Utomo (Apr 19, 2015)
Jibo Zhao (May 3, 2015)
Jong-Ho Jeong (Jul 19, 2015)
Wilhelm Kilders (Aug 2, 2015)
Linus Fresz (Sep 6, 2015)
Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar (Nov 1, 2015)
Shuto Ueno (Dec 13, 2015)
Brandon Lin (Apr 16, 2016) _New!_

*Silver member*
(All Single+Average)

Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Apr 26, 2014)
Callum Hales-Jepp (May 18, 2014)
Ben Whitmore (Jun 15, 2014)
Ivan Zabrodin (Jun 29, 2014)
Jakob Kogler (Aug 10, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Oct 3, 2014)
Jianyu Que (Oct 3, 2014)
Nick Vu (Oct 26, 2014)
Brandon Mikel (Nov 15, 2014)
Shivam Bansal (May 31, 2015)
Qirun Zhong (Jul 19, 2015)
Kevin Matthews (Sep 13, 2015)
Maxim Chechnev (Oct 25, 2015)
Xin Shi (Jan 3, 2016) _Upgraded!_
Kit Clement (Jan 17, 2016) _New!_
Rodrigo Pueblas Núñez (Feb 28, 2016) _New!_
Sukant Koul (Mar 27, 2016) _New!_
Yunke Zhang (Apr 3, 2016) _New!_
Oleksandr Ivanchak (May 22, 2016) _New!_
Fritz Löhr (May 29, 2015) _Upgraded!_

*Bronze member*
(All Single)

François Courtès (Jan 5, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Yamashita (Feb 23, 2014)
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014)
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014)
Ainesh Sevellaraja (Jul 20, 2014)
Evan Brown (Aug 3, 2014)
Siva Shanmukh Vetcha (Aug 17, 2014)
Billy Jeffs (Aug 25, 2014)
Mimmi Leckius (Sep 21, 2014)
Anton Krokhmal (Feb 1, 2015)
Yumu Tabuchi (Mar 29, 2015)
Sei Sugama (Mar 29, 2015)
Sebastian Werb (Jul 5, 2015)
Mason Langenderfer (Aug 2, 2015)
Yan Xuan (Oct 4, 2015)
Matteo Colombo (Oct 18, 2015)
Georgiy Titov (Jan 10, 2016) _New!_
José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto (May 9, 2016) _New!_
Sydney Weaver (Jun 5, 2016) _New!_


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 13, 2016)

Hey, i should be added to the bronze, my last comp (june 4-5th) i got an fmc single which was the last single i needed.


----------



## okayama (Jun 19, 2016)

SirWaffle said:


> Hey, i should be added to the bronze, my last comp (june 4-5th) i got an fmc single which was the last single i needed.


Congratulations! 
Sorry for that, maybe because the imported database was not updated on that time. I updated the list.
Go for the remaining average records!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 22, 2016)

With the results of Mental Breakdown now official, Tim Wong has become the newest platinum member.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 9, 2016)

Made it into the Silver Club (5bld and FMC mean) this weekend, going for gold now


----------



## okayama (Oct 23, 2016)

Updated! (investigated on Oct 23, 2016)
Congrats to Tim Wong on the platinum status!

*Platinum member*
(all possible fields above "History (Map)": All Single+Average, World Championship Podiums, History of World Records, History of Continental Records)

Henrik Buus Aagaard (Apr 6, 2014)
Sébastien Auroux (Apr 20, 2014)
Daniel Sheppard (May 18, 2014)
Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2014)
Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2014)
Yu Nakajima (Nov 3, 2014)
Javier Tirado Ortiz (Feb 22, 2015)
Yuhei Takagi (Jul 19, 2015)
Jan Bentlage (Jul 19, 2015)
Antoine Cantin (Jul 19, 2015)
Syuhei Omura (Dec 27, 2015)
Jayden McNeill (May 22, 2016)
Tim Wong (Jun 19, 2016) _New!_

*Gold member*
(All Single+Average and additional field of continental/world achievement)

Tomoaki Okayama (Feb 8, 2014)
Yunqi Ouyang (Mar 2, 2014)
John Brechon (May 10, 2014)
Hong Zhang (Jul 6, 2014)
Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2014)
Corey Sakowski (Jul 13, 2014)
Akash Rupela (Jul 27, 2014)
Walker Welch (Aug 3, 2014)
Timothy Sun (Aug 3, 2014)
Riley Woo (Aug 3, 2014)
Simon Westlund (Aug 10, 2014)
Emanuel Rheinert (Oct 5, 2014)
Lucas Wesche (Oct 5, 2014)
Conor Cronin (Oct 12, 2014)
Anthony Hsu (Nov 2, 2014)
Taku Yanai (Nov 3, 2014)
Maarten Smit (Nov 23, 2014)
Vincent Hartanto Utomo (Apr 19, 2015)
Jibo Zhao (May 3, 2015)
Jong-Ho Jeong (Jul 19, 2015)
Wilhelm Kilders (Aug 2, 2015)
Linus Fresz (Sep 6, 2015)
Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar (Nov 1, 2015)
Shuto Ueno (Dec 13, 2015)
Brandon Lin (Apr 16, 2016)
Mark Boyanowski (Jun 26, 2016) _New!_
José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto (Jul 24, 2016) _Upgraded!_
Michael Young (Jul 31, 2016) _New!_
Ainesh Sevellaraja (Aug 27, 2016) _Upgraded!_

*Silver member*
(All Single+Average)

Andreas Pohl (Jan 5, 2014)
Nikhil Mande (Jan 12, 2014)
Jiawen Wu (Apr 26, 2014)
Callum Hales-Jepp (May 18, 2014)
Ben Whitmore (Jun 15, 2014)
Ivan Zabrodin (Jun 29, 2014)
Jakob Kogler (Aug 10, 2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2 (Oct 3, 2014)
Jianyu Que (Oct 3, 2014)
Nick Vu (Oct 26, 2014)
Brandon Mikel (Nov 15, 2014)
Shivam Bansal (May 31, 2015)
Qirun Zhong (Jul 19, 2015)
Kevin Matthews (Sep 13, 2015)
Maxim Chechnev (Oct 25, 2015)
Xin Shi (Jan 3, 2016)
Kit Clement (Jan 17, 2016)
Rodrigo Pueblas Núñez (Feb 28, 2016)
Sukant Koul (Mar 27, 2016)
Yunke Zhang (Apr 3, 2016)
Oleksandr Ivanchak (May 22, 2016)
Fritz Löhr (May 29, 2016)
Mason Langenderfer (Jul 31, 2016) _Upgraded!_
Raymond Goslow (Jul 31, 2016) _New!_
Callum Goodyear (Aug 7, 2016) _New!_
Henri Gerber (Oct 9, 2016) _New!_

*Bronze member*
(All Single)

François Courtès (Jan 5, 2014)
Cornelius Dieckmann (Feb 23, 2014)
Sanae Yamashita (Feb 23, 2014)
Chung Tze Yang (Feb 23, 2014)
Patrick Kern (Apr 6, 2014)
Evan Brown (Aug 3, 2014)
Siva Shanmukh Vetcha (Aug 17, 2014)
Billy Jeffs (Aug 25, 2014)
Mimmi Leckius (Sep 21, 2014)
Anton Krokhmal (Feb 1, 2015)
Yumu Tabuchi (Mar 29, 2015)
Sei Sugama (Mar 29, 2015)
Sebastian Werb (Jul 5, 2015)
Yan Xuan (Oct 4, 2015)
Matteo Colombo (Oct 18, 2015)
Georgiy Titov (Jan 10, 2016)
Sydney Weaver (Jun 5, 2016)
Matthew Dickman (Aug 28, 2016) _New!_
Sergio Torrijos Santano (Oct 9, 2016) _New!_


----------



## Erik (Nov 14, 2016)

Hmmm... Number 14 on the platinum list would be nice. *Gets out 5x5 and closes eyes*


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 11, 2017)

By the time I get back from crossroads, I will have everything -4 and 5bld. (Note: For some events like FMC, Feet, I only have a DNF.)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 29, 2017)

okayama said:


> Updated! (investigated on Oct 23, 2016)
> Congrats to Tim Wong on the platinum status!
> 
> *Platinum member*
> ...


Got my first CR on Saturday, making me a Gold Member! "Only" a worlds podium (quite possible) and a WR (impossible) to go lol.


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeahh, finally managed to join! First Finn by the way.

And the FIRST one in the club with a 2017 WCA ID. Feels good.


----------



## Erik (Dec 17, 2018)

Finally joined the platinum club after successfully solving 5x5x5 blindfolded yesterday! 
Official results


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 17, 2018)

Erik said:


> Finally joined the platinum club after successfully solving 5x5x5 blindfolded yesterday!
> Official results


Congrats Erik!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 29, 2018)

So with the addition of big bld means lots of people are discussing making a separate membership level for big bld means. Some are even suggesting more changes such as James molloys https://sam596.github.io/WCA-Stats/mollerzmembership/table.html.

What are your thoughts on this? I think requirements should stay the same but just throw bigbld means into the requirement for silver+


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2018)

I like the idea of different systems. These lists are all just for fun anyway, and having multiple systrms instead of a single one actually better justifies the WCA allowing the big BLD means, since doing so doesn't really affect anything official.

I like James Molloy's system; it seems like a good way to sort things out. But I also like this one - there's room for both.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 30, 2018)

My first thought about the linked system above, which also applies to the current system, is that WRs, wins, championships, etc. are their own thing, why include them in this?

Bronze: singles in all events
Silver: singles in all events, plus averages in all events except blind and FMC
Gold: averages in all events
Rank within each status by sum-of-ranks rather than when it was achieved.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 30, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> My first thought about the linked system above, which also applies to the current system, is that WRs, wins, championships, etc. are their own thing, why include them in this?
> 
> Bronze: singles in all events
> Silver: singles in all events, plus averages in all events except blind and FMC
> ...


Currently I see it as a more completionist kind of achievement than an all-rounder thing. We already have SOR and Kinch for that so I think memberships should stay as a more completionist kind of thing.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 30, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> Currently I see it as a more completionist kind of achievement than an all-rounder thing. We already have SOR and Kinch for that so I think memberships should stay as a more completionist kind of thing.


So . . . You agree with me about taking out the stuff about records and championships but think we should still rank by date achieved?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 30, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> So . . . You agree with me about taking out the stuff about records and championships but think we should still rank by date achieved?


I think we should keep the records and championships, the current objective is to have a full profile after all. Ranking I don’t care about as much, like I said it’s more of a completionist thing in my eyes so it’s just a matter of finishing.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 30, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> I think we should keep the records and championships, the current objective is to have a full profile after all. Ranking I don’t care about as much, like I said it’s more of a completionist thing in my eyes so it’s just a matter of finishing.


Fair enough, on the other hand records and championships are something really only available to people with natural talent. In my mind, all-events completion is a different achievement that ideally ought to be possible for somebody like me, who has very little natural talent but above average stubbornness.


----------

